# Lizards > Monitors and Tegus >  80 pound 8 foot (really)female Water monitor

## Big Gunns

Has anyone ever seen a girl this big? My one girl is a fricken monster. Big Gunns has had gf's this weight. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Males get huge, but this is one big momma, which is why she has that same name.

----------


## olstyn

*Ahem*

This thread is worthless without pics.

That is all.

 :Smile:

----------

_Chocolate Muffin's_ (12-03-2009),geckopython (12-05-2009),h00blah (11-03-2009),_mainbutter_ (11-03-2009),_Moofins07_ (03-08-2010),_reptidude1_ (11-29-2009),_SGExotics_ (11-03-2009),_SpencerShanks_ (02-13-2010),temec (12-02-2009)

----------


## snakecharmer3638

> *ahem*
> 
> this thread is worthless without pics.
> 
> That is all.


x2

----------


## Muze

Pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Rage:

----------


## snakecharmer3638

And just to be clear.... We want pictures of the moniter... NOT pictures of Big Gunns.  :Good Job:

----------

_Jason Bowden_ (03-21-2010)

----------


## BOWSER11788

yea, gotta see the monitor, mabye some of you too, lol but def. the moniter

----------


## wilomn

Wilomn is skeptical. Wilomn has posted pics of an 8 foot 60 male that Wilomn used to have. He would like to see pictures of this truly humongous (rather fitting considering the owners.....persona) creature.

Frankly, while Wilomn would like to be pleasantly surprised, he is prepared for disappointment.

Put em up there Big Guy.

----------

ballpythonluvr (11-03-2009),_catawhat75_ (11-03-2009),_HypoPita_ (11-03-2009),_Jerhart_ (11-03-2009),_luna13_ (11-30-2009),_SGExotics_ (11-03-2009)

----------


## Big Gunns

Unfortunately for all you pic hungry fans of Big Gunns, he is not near his big Momma right now to take pics. He will take some in the near future to prove he has such a beast. :Good Job: 

This girl was bought from Mike Wilbanks along with her sister about 3 years ago when she was about 5 feet long at 2 years old. Mike thought it was a pair, but it turned out they were both females. They were bought from Jay at Prehistoric pets. They are supposed to be half sulfur...and they do look it....they're beauties.

The one girl is twice the mass of the other now. BG sure wishes she was a male, she would probably weigh 150 pounds with her genes. 

Big Gunns isn't sure he wants to be in a pic with her though. This big momma makes even The Man, The Myth, The Legend in his own mind look small. :Very Happy:

----------


## Denial

Thats alot of women lol. The ones prehistoric pets produced are amazing looking I love the yellows they have on them.

----------


## Beardedragon

> Has anyone ever seen a girl this big? *My one girl is a fricken monster.* Big Gunns has had gf's this weight.
> 
> Males get huge, but this is one big momma, which is why she has that same name.


Slip?

Id love to see her, I love huge monitors :Smile:

----------


## Briankm

> Slip?
> 
> Id love to see her, I love huge monitors


I'm not tryin to defend him, or I guess I am, IDK, but he could have meant "one of his girls"

----------


## Lucas339

ive seen them this big. eh.

----------


## Big Gunns

> I'm not tryin to defend him, or I guess I am, IDK, but he could have meant "one of his girls"


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  It was a Big Gunns third person "slip".




> ive seen them this big. eh.


Big Gunns wants pics of the ones you've "seen". Females........BG has seen many males.

----------


## Darkice

Without pics im going to have to call shenanigans. A picture is worth 1000 words. And you didn't put enough words so a pic is needed.  :Cool:

----------

_I<3Dreamsicles_ (03-19-2010)

----------


## Aeries

> Has anyone ever seen a girl this big? My one girl is a fricken monster. *Big Gunns has had gf's this weight*.
> 
> Males get huge, but this is one big momma, which is why she has that same name.


How old are these gf's? 14? *waits for pictures*

----------


## mainbutter

This thread is approaching a month(less than a week away) w/o pics?

----------


## reptidude1

Com on bg its been 26 days and no pics? Im ashamed of you  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## SK_Exotics

I announce my disbelief! 

*SHUN THE TEASE*

----------


## Lucas339

> Big Gunns wants pics of the ones you've "seen". Females........BG has seen many males.


a friend of mine breeds them

----------


## Jaydizzl05

Piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiics plllllllllllllllz

----------


## Big Gunns

> How old are these gf's? 14? *waits for pictures*


Nope...just Healthy Anorexics. :Very Happy: 




> This thread is approaching a month(less than a week away) w/o pics?





> Com on bg its been 26 days and no pics? Im ashamed of you





> I announce my disbelief! 
> 
> *SHUN THE TEASE*





> Piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiics plllllllllllllllz


Everyone knows it takes months for BG to post any pics. The Man, The Myth, The Legend in his own mind is well........lazy. :Very Happy:

----------


## redpython

i have never seen a water monitor over 8 feet of either sex, if anyone could post pics of one, i would appreciate it.

----------


## Patrick Long

> Everyone knows it takes months for BG to post any pics. The Man, The Myth, The Legend in his own mind is well........lazy.


Which means....everyone...its not gonna happen. Neil is here for one reason....to get a rise out of you. There is no 8' monitor....at least not with him.

Just as all this 3rd person...its all his ploy to get everyone riled up.

----------

_Jerhart_ (12-03-2009)

----------


## wilomn

> Which means....everyone...its not gonna happen. Neil is here for one reason....to get a rise out of you. There is no 8' monitor....at least not with him.
> 
> Just as all this 3rd person...its all his ploy to get everyone riled up.


Surely you jest!!!

Big Gonads, say it isn't so!

Wounded I say, wounded to my very core if this is true.

It can't be. Simply not possible. 

And yet, it makes an evil kind of sense, daring and so simple, yes, it could, it might, it may be happening right now....I shudder at the mere thought of it.

Say it ain't so Big Guy...

----------

_Jerhart_ (12-03-2009)

----------


## Big Gunns

> Which means....everyone...its not gonna happen. Neil is here for one reason....to get a rise out of you. There is no 8' monitor....at least not with him.
> 
> Just as all this 3rd person...its all his ploy to get everyone riled up.


Big Gunns invented this tactic rookie(say he doesn't have it to force him to prove it). Nice try. :Razz:

----------


## Patrick Long

> Big Gunns invented this tactic rookie(say he doesn't have it to force him to prove it). Nice try.


You misunderstood. I really...honestly dont think that you have it. LOL

And could care less IF YOU DO! LOL

----------


## Big Gunns

> You misunderstood. I really...honestly dont think that you have it. LOL
> 
> And could care less IF YOU DO! LOL



Obviously you care, or you wouldn't have posted. :Razz: 

Everyone "cares" about everything BG does. You can admit it. :Very Happy: 

Now...we can make this worth Big Gunns time. :Very Happy:  BG will bet you that he has a female Water Monitor that is this size plus or minus 6 inches and 5 pounds. How much would you like to put on it? BG doesn't do anything for less than 1k though. :Very Happy:

----------


## Big Gunns

BG does need to snooze now though, so you have plenty of time to raise the cash. :Very Happy:

----------


## Nordinho

BG needs to get laid  :Very Happy:  BG only talks crap  :Very Happy:  and uses lots of emoticons  :Very Happy:  which is very annoying  :Very Happy:  

I really think BG has a small  :Snake: 

Even if BG is not talking  :Blahblah:  he is still annoying. I hope everyone feels the same about this and leave BG alone  :Very Happy: 

Don't respond to BG  :Very Happy:  If nobody responds to BG's crap, he will stop soon  :Very Happy:

----------


## wilomn

> has a female Water Monitor that is this size plus or minus 6 inches and 5 pounds.


Uh Oh Big Guffaw, seems you're backing of your claim of hugisity for the monitor.

This makes Wilomn sad, or at least disappointed. You see, for all your guff and bluster, The Big W never thought you were one of those overexaggerators, one of those fish-tale tellers, on of those liars.

The legend, in his own mind if no where else, has slipped from his perch, stumbled of his self made pedestal, succumbed to the dark side and let down both of his, er I mean ALL of his, fans.

----------


## Lucas339

> Obviously you care, or you wouldn't have posted.
> 
> Everyone "cares" about everything BG does. You can admit it.
> 
> Now...we can make this worth Big Gunns time. BG will bet you that he has a female Water Monitor that is this size plus or minus 6 inches and 5 pounds. How much would you like to put on it? BG doesn't do anything for less than 1k though.


i really don't care......reallly i don't...... :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## mumps

I would love to see pics of this _V. salvator_, but not enough to pay for them.

I would bet, however, that "BG" is probably five foot two and one hundred and fifty pounds...  :ROFL: 

Chris

----------


## Big Gunns

> BG needs to get laid  BG only talks crap  and uses lots of emoticons  which is very annoying  
> 
> I really think BG has a small 
> 
> Even if BG is not talking  he is still annoying. I hope everyone feels the same about this and leave BG alone 
> 
> Don't respond to BG  If nobody responds to BG's crap, he will stop soon


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  Why is it that Big Gunns seems to bother foreigners the most? Probably because he's an American. :Very Happy:  There's a few of your countrymen that love Big Gunns Nordi....it's gonna take you some time. :Very Happy: 

There's nothing(other than himself) that BG loves more than his "emoticons".  :Very Happy:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Razz:  




> Uh Oh Big Guffaw, seems you're backing of your claim of hugisity for the monitor.
> 
> This makes Wilomn sad, or at least disappointed. You see, for all your guff and bluster, The Big W never thought you were one of those overexaggerators, one of those fish-tale tellers, on of those liars.
> 
> The legend, in his own mind if no where else, has slipped from his perch, stumbled of his self made pedestal, succumbed to the dark side and let down both of his, er I mean ALL of his, fans.


Big Gunns will never be an "over exaggerator". It's not possible when it comes to Big Gunns. Everything Big Gunns says and does is BIG!!!!! :Very Happy: 


ps. Big Gunns first "pedestal" was "self made". However...his fans have made him a new shiny platinum one. Not that he needs it though, wherever BG stands.....he stands above everyone else anyway. :Very Happy: 




> i really don't care......reallly i don't......


You're one of the worst liars that Big Gunns has seen yet Lucy. :Very Happy: 




> I would love to see pics of this _V. salvator_, but not enough to pay for them.
> 
> I would bet, however, that "BG" is probably five foot two and one hundred and fifty pounds... 
> 
> Chris


Big Gunns will take that bet also. How much yah got? BG has got to be at least 5' foot 3". :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ....from the Gunns down that is. :Strong:  :Strong:  :Strong:  :Strong:

----------


## Darkice

Is he still bragging about his Timor Monitors and not showing any pics?

----------


## Darkice

Here is a 7.5 foot one. He is just a baby though. Belongs to my friend Jim.


Its a cell phone pic. Ill try to get some high rez ones next time im over at Jims house.

----------

Caz (12-04-2009),geckopython (12-05-2009),_I<3Dreamsicles_ (03-19-2010),_Jerhart_ (12-04-2009),_mainbutter_ (12-05-2009)

----------


## Jerhart

> Here is a 7.5 foot one. He is just a baby though. Belongs to my friend Jim.
> 
> 
> Its a cell phone pic. Ill try to get some high rez ones next time im over at Jims house.


Very nice!!!

It's nice to see people walk the walk.

----------


## Caz

Ok bg. I'll post a pic of you and you post a pic of your 175lb 7.5ft lizard.

http://media01.cgchannel.com/images/...amite_art1.jpg


Your turn.. :Razz:

----------


## Lucas339

thats exactly what i though big guns or neil, or super man, or hulk, would look like.

----------


## Jamie-n-Heith

> Which means....everyone...its not gonna happen. Neil is here for one reason....to get a rise out of you. There is no 8' monitor....at least not with him.
> 
> Just as all this 3rd person...its all his ploy to get everyone riled up.


What is the deal with the 3rd person stuff?? Its kinda weird..  :Weirdface:

----------


## Skiploder

I knew a man - an old man mind you - who had done what many considered "a lot" in the reptile world. 

There were a few forums he would frequent, sadly he doesn't do much of that anymore.

To the uninitiated, he would often make outrageous claims.

To those who knew who he was, those claims were perfectly believable.

One of his favorite pot-stirring tactics was to start a thread about an outrageously rare or large animal in his collection.  

For weeks upon end he would let people call him out, express their doubts and accuse him of lying - all while making jokes and increasing the doubt.  Those of us who knew him well were warned privately to not ruin the joke....to let those who have been taught by the Almighty Care Sheet or who have drunk from the Trough of Internet Regurgitation whip out their pitchforks and torches.

Then when the stew was spiced just right he'd provide the proof and make a lot of people look like judgmental idiots.  Case in point - all of you knuckle-heads who think the third person affectation is serious need to pull your heads out of your asses.

Now, I have never met Big Gunns and I have no idea what amazing animals he keeps.....but I've seen this played out before.

Keep in mind folks - some people have nothing to prove to you.............except maybe to gently point out how much you really don't know.

....or maybe Big Gunns is a big bag of wind.  I guess we'll find out when he decides everything is spiced just right.

----------

_broadude_ (12-05-2009),_I<3Dreamsicles_ (03-19-2010)

----------


## Jamie-n-Heith

Skiploader my head is not up my ___ I am seriously no getting the 3rd person thing i just find it kind of silly....

----------


## Skiploder

> Skiploader my head is not up my ___ I am seriously no getting the 3rd person thing i just find it kind of silly....


Well you're typing which means it probably isn't......

Finding it silly is one thing........taking it seriously and judging a person as some sort of egotistical head case because of it is another thing.

Look at it this way - even with the third person thing, there are still some good nuggets of advice in most of his posts.  

On the other hand there are many people here who don't use it and spew absolute garbage.............

So while I agree that some may find it silly, I would argue that many of his "silly" posts contain solid information that many who take themselves way too seriously should aspire to emulate.

----------

_blackcrystal22_ (12-14-2009),_broadude_ (12-05-2009),mykaija (12-11-2009)

----------


## wilomn

> aspire to emulate.


Did someone get a new thesaurus?

You are correct in the above statement. 

Not all is as it seems and what seems may not be all there is.

----------


## Skiploder

> Did someone get a new thesaurus?


My kid helped me out on that one.........

----------


## Joey'D

we need this smiley on this board

----------


## qiksilver

Hey Skiploder can we be friends?  haha.  That is all.

----------


## CoolioTiffany

LOL these posts are silly.

I believe that BG has the monitor, but if not, I do believe there is a Water Monitor that big somewhere in the world.  If I remember this correctly, someone killed a Western DiamondBack here in Arizona that was almost 9 feet in length, and that's over their size potential.  So, most of you disbelieve this 8 foot Monitor, but it's possible.  I know a snake has nothing to do with this, but I'm just showing you that something CAN grow pretty damn large.

----------


## wilomn

> LOL these posts are silly.
> 
> I believe that BG has the monitor, but if not, I do believe there is a Water Monitor that big somewhere in the world.  If I remember this correctly, someone killed a Western DiamondBack here in Arizona that was almost 9 feet in length, and that's over their size potential.  So, most of you disbelieve this 8 foot Monitor, but it's possible.  I know a snake has nothing to do with this, but I'm just showing you that something CAN grow pretty damn large.


Ok Big Gastrocnemius, now you've got a kid, not a bid kid by the way, defending your claims of hugiousity. 

Maybe it's time to put up or shut up.

Tiff, that claim about the snake was soundly refuted if I recall correctly. When you are using such as a base intended to establish a factual relationship to the subject at hand, it is best to have actual facts and not just folk tales backing you up.

----------


## Patrick Long

> So, most of you disbelieve this 8 foot Monitor, but it's possible.


Oh so sorry. I forgot your vast MONTHS of herp knowledge.....LOL

----------


## mainbutter

Seriously, chill out people.

Not cool.

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> Oh so sorry. I forgot your vast MONTHS of herp knowledge.....LOL


I've been keeping herps for 4 years now (I don't count the herps when I was little cuz I didn't know much about them), just not the Monitors too much LOL :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Though, I seem to be doing most of the research for my sister and her baby Sav. :Weirdface:

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> Ok Big Gastrocnemius, now you've got a kid, not a bid kid by the way, defending your claims of hugiousity. 
> 
> Maybe it's time to put up or shut up.
> 
> Tiff, that claim about the snake was soundly refuted if I recall correctly. When you are using such as a base intended to establish a factual relationship to the subject at hand, it is best to have actual facts and not just folk tales backing you up.


LOL well I can easily believe a lie... though, I DID see pics of the dude holding up the snake, so for me that's just enough proof LOL.

----------


## wilomn

> LOL well I can easily believe a lie... though, I DID see pics of the dude holding up the snake, so for me that's just enough proof LOL.


Tiff, PLEASE think before you hit the post button.

If someone posts a picture, THAT'S all you need to believe?

Back to the end of the line girl, you just messed up big time.

----------


## Big Gunns

> I knew a man - an old man mind you - who had done what many considered "a lot" in the reptile world. 
> 
> There were a few forums he would frequent, sadly he doesn't do much of that anymore.
> 
> To the uninitiated, he would often make outrageous claims.
> 
> To those who knew who he was, those claims were perfectly believable.
> 
> One of his favorite pot-stirring tactics was to start a thread about an outrageously rare or large animal in his collection.  
> ...


BG doesn't know who skiploder is, but he sure seems like a genius to Big Gunns.




> Ok Big Gastrocnemius, now you've got a kid, not a bid kid by the way, defending your claims of hugiousity. 
> 
> Maybe it's time to put up or shut up.
> 
> Tiff, that claim about the snake was soundly refuted if I recall correctly. When you are using such as a base intended to establish a factual relationship to the subject at hand, it is best to have actual facts and not just folk tales backing you up.





> Oh so sorry. I forgot your vast MONTHS of herp knowledge.....LOL









> Tiff, PLEASE think before you hit the post button.
> 
> If someone posts a picture, THAT'S all you need to believe?
> 
> Back to the end of the line girl, you just messed up big time.



Would you two meanies stop picking on leeetle Coolio.





> I've been keeping herps for 4 years now (I don't count the herps when I was little cuz I didn't know much about them), just not the Monitors too much LOL
> 
> Though, I seem to be doing most of the research for my sister and her baby Sav.


Don't worry kiddo, they're just showing you how tough they are by picking on you. Big Gunns is scared to death......or is he laughing his perfect behind off...one of the two. :Very Happy:

----------


## reptidude1

Still no pics BG :'(  :Wag of the finger:  lol

----------


## Big Gunns

> Still no pics BG :'(  lol


As Big Gunns new best buddy Skiploder said. It's just not "spiced" right yet. :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## broadude

> As Big Gunns new best buddy Skiploder said. It's just not "spiced" right yet.


LMAO...carry on. :ROFL:

----------


## Big Gunns

> LMAO...carry on.



Big Gunns recognizes that avatar. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 


Big Gunns almost forgot. Did he ever tell his fans about how he swam with wild Water Monitors in the Ocean and hand fed them? Just in case he didn't, he thought he might right now. :Very Happy: 


This was just his training for when he met the wild Komodo Dragons of course. :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kjinxx2

big guns is steve irwin imho

----------


## mainbutter

I should have posted this before this thread got mean

http://blogs.technet.com/photos/gray.../original.aspx

----------

_I<3Dreamsicles_ (03-19-2010),_MattU_ (12-06-2009)

----------


## mechnut450

i can only say I glad I never took one in  I bet those sucker  got one heck of a diet that drive me to the poor houser to feed. let  alone more  around ( have to  glue( weld or something ) to the neck so it hangs foot infront of it nose just out of reach ot move it around the  house t oclean it room( old carrot onthe stick joke from world of warcraft) lol heckI know I could not pick up let alone carry or walkr with a lizard that large  in my arms.

----------


## Soterios

> I knew a man - an old man mind you - who had done what many considered "a lot" in the reptile world. 
> 
> There were a few forums he would frequent, sadly he doesn't do much of that anymore.
> 
> To the uninitiated, he would often make outrageous claims.
> 
> To those who knew who he was, those claims were perfectly believable.
> 
> One of his favorite pot-stirring tactics was to start a thread about an outrageously rare or large animal in his collection.  
> ...


Ah, but what I love about this post, and this thread.....

If BG doesn't ever post the photo, then he is seen as a liar by most.
If BG does post photos, then he's simply been stirring the pot, for the sole purpose of stirring the pot. 

Either way, both are fantastic gestures by a person starved for attention in a world outside of BP.net. 

There is a reason he is on my ignore list. I graduated from forum school a long time ago.

----------


## mainbutter

lol...

----------


## Big Gunns

> Ah, but what I love about this post, and this thread.....
> 
> If BG doesn't ever post the photo, then he is seen as a liar by most.
> If BG does post photos, then he's simply been stirring the pot, for the sole purpose of stirring the pot. 
> 
> Either way, both are fantastic gestures by a person starved for attention in a world outside of BP.net. 
> 
> There is a reason he is on my ignore list. I graduated from forum school a long time ago.


Big Gunns loves how the people that have him on their "ignore list" always seem to be commenting on him. Big Gunns finds that AMAZING. :Very Happy: 

Greatness is just impossible to ignore....but then again...so is a car wreck. :Very Happy:

----------


## wilomn

> Greatness is just impossible to ignore....but then again...so is a car wreck.


Another chink in the armor Big Glutes. Not only can be, but has been and will be.

----------


## Big Gunns

> Another chink in the armor *PERFECT* Glutes. Not only can be, but has been and will be.


Big Gunns sees no such "chink".  :Razz:  and Big Gunns best buddy(mirror) would never lie to him. :Very Happy:

----------


## wilomn

> Another chink in the armor Big Glutes. Not only can be, but has been and will be.






> Big Gunns sees no such "chink".  and Big Gunns best buddy(mirror) would never lie to him.


I'm beginning to think that Big Guffaw does not see many things at all that he thinks he sees quite clearly.

----------


## bamf64

why does big guns always speak in the 3d person?

----------


## Jerhart

> why does big guns always speak in the 3d person?


Why not?  I did it all the time back in Junior High.

----------


## Big Gunns

> I'm beginning to think that Big Guffaw does not see many things at all that he thinks he sees quite clearly.


Big Gunns will tel yah this much Willy....BG "sees" you very clearly. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 




> why does big guns always speak in the 3d person?


His fans will not allow him to quit.....and he doesn't want to. :Good Job: 




> Why not?  I did it all the time back in Junior High.


And wasn't that some of the most fun you ever had in your life. :Very Happy:

----------


## Big Gunns

> Here is a 7.5 foot one. He is just a baby though. Belongs to my friend Jim.
> 
> 
> Its a cell phone pic. Ill try to get some high rez ones next time im over at Jims house.



Big Gunns wants this Monitor also if it's a male. See if Jim wants to sell it and pm BG. BG gives finder fees. :Good Job:

----------


## Darkice

> Big Gunns wants this Monitor also if it's a male. See if Jim wants to sell it and pm BG. BG gives finder fees.



How wont sell it. Dargo is as tame as a puppy and loves being held. Would you give up a monitor this nice? :Cool:

----------


## Big Gunns

> How wont sell it. Dargo is as tame as a puppy and loves being held. Would you give up a monitor this nice?


There is not a single thing on this planet that's not for sale. Ask him his price, and ask him if he's looking for any cool snakes. BG has many to choose from. :Very Happy:  Some of them could be yours. :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mainbutter

> And wasn't that some of the most fun you ever had in your life.


Personally, Jr High sucked.  I can't imagine a single person who liked it.  To this day thinking about those horrible 4 years makes me get hot headed, and that's pretty hard to do since I'm normally a very chill guy.

----------


## Big Gunns

> Personally, Jr High sucked.  I can't imagine a single person who liked it.  To this day thinking about those horrible 4 years makes me get hot headed, and that's pretty hard to do since I'm normally a very chill guy.



Big Gunns loved it, but he was very popular. Sorry you didn't have the same experience. High school was even better for BG. Of course, the best looking girl in school was BG's GF....that would kinda go without saying though :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Darkice

> There is not a single thing on this planet that's not for sale. Ask him his price, and ask him if he's looking for any cool snakes. BG has many to choose from. Some of them could be yours.


I just sent him a text but i dont think he will sell. Money is not something he is lacking and he has never been into snakes. 
Jim is my best friend on the planet and i would never try to convince him to sell one of his kids for a finders fee or a bribe with any amount of snakes.
If he wants to sell Dargo thats up to him. 


Ok he just texted me back. Said he will Never sell Dargo. Sorry big gunns
He does breed them though if you want one let me know. He does the all black water monitors and the Sulphor ones too.

----------


## Big Gunns

> I just sent him a text but i dont think he will sell. Money is not something he is lacking and he has never been into snakes. 
> Jim is my best friend on the planet and i would never try to convince him to sell one of his kids for a finders fee or a bribe with any amount of snakes.
> If he wants to sell Dargo thats up to him. 
> 
> 
> Ok he just texted me back. Said he will Never sell Dargo. Sorry big gunns
> He does breed them though if you want one let me know. He does the all black water monitors and the Sulphor ones too.


Big Gunns has a couple of half Sulphurs. The one big girl is one of them. They were bred by Prehistoric. Mike Wilbanks bought them and sold them to me at about 5 1/2 feet long a few years ago. 

The one girl hasn't grown much since then, but the other is massive for a female. BG has been traveling a lot lately and had someone take care of them for him, and she has seriously grown a ton in the last year. The color on them is awesome, but nothing like the baby CB one that BG saw years ago at Rare Earth. That thing was AMAZING.

Find out what he has for sale in tame males. BG is in the market for one. Also tell him that if he ever decides to sell his big poppa, BG wants him. :Good Job: 

Tell yah what, BG will get you something priceless if you can convince him. An autographed pic of BG and his female monster water. Money just can't buy that....it's "priceless". :Very Happy:

----------


## Hotshot

> Oh so sorry. I forgot your vast MONTHS of herp knowledge.....LOL


Thats why I dont like this guy. :Very Happy:

----------


## Skiploder

> Thats why I dont like this guy.



Which guy?

.........Pat?

.........Big Gunns?

.........your invisible friend?

Please clarify.  Your post is vague and confusing.

----------


## Big Gunns

> Which guy?
> 
> .........Pat?
> 
> .........Big Gunns?
> 
> .........your invisible friend?
> 
> Please clarify.  Your post is vague and confusing.



Since he used the word "like" instead of the word "love" and he did quote Cakes...... BG is assuming it's him. You know what they say about people who "assume" though. :Very Happy:

----------


## Hotshot

> Which guy?
> 
> .........Pat?
> 
> .........Big Gunns?
> 
> .........your invisible friend?
> 
> Please clarify.  Your post is vague and confusing.


My *invisible friend*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## singingtothewheat

Well if bg is a secret genius, mastermind, breeding legend, I still think this thread is a load of crap.  Stirring up people, getting folks all riled up over the real or imagined.... doesn't really matter much.  It's just feeding his need to be a spectacle!

----------


## Patrick Long

> Thats why I dont like this guy.


Awwww shucks....


Who are you again?

----------


## Big Gunns

> Well if bg is a secret genius, mastermind, breeding legend, I still think this thread is a load of crap.  Stirring up people, getting folks all riled up over the real or imagined.... doesn't really matter much.  It's just feeding his need to be a spectacle!



Big Gunns is all of those, but funny thing is, this thread was never started for the purpose of "stirring up people". One of these years BG will get around to posting a pic.

Big Gunns doesn't "need to be"....he just IS a "spectacle"....especially when trying to....HMMMMMM  **BG thinking of something he does bad to be funny*** can't think of anything.....oh well :Very Happy: 




> Awwww shucks....
> 
> 
> Who are you again?


Well...if he/she is talking about you Cakes, he/she is obviously a very intelligent person. If he/she is talking about Big Gunns, it's the exact opposite.  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Hotshot

> Awwww shucks....
> 
> 
> Who are you again?


Doesn't matter I'm no match to you're vast YEARS of putting people down on BP.net alrighty then *Cakes* lmao! 


Anyway, the reason I posted here is so I can join the rest of the folks and wait for a picture  :Very Happy:  

P.S I haven't posted on BP.net for so long for one reason, and it still hasn't changed although I do read a lot and keep up on everything  :Smile: .  BG you rock

----------


## Big Gunns

> *Doesn't matter I'm no match to you're vast YEARS of putting people down on BP.net* alrighty then *Cakes* lmao! 
> 
> 
> Anyway, the reason I posted here is so I can join the rest of the folks and wait for a picture  
> 
> P.S I haven't posted on BP.net for so long for one reason, and it still hasn't changed although I do read a lot and keep up on everything .  *BG you rock*



There's no way that BG's good buddy Cakes has been doing this. Big Gunns is going to look into it.....BG just can't believe this could be true. :Tears:  :Tears: 

Yes BG does "rock". :Good Job:

----------


## Icatsme

HAHAHAHAHAHAH. This thread is hilarious!!!

----------


## Hotshot

> HAHAHAHAHAHAH. This thread is hilarious!!!


I thought so myself.  :sploosh:

----------


## Skiploder

> Awwww shucks....
> 
> 
> Who are you again?


Congrats Pat, you have a fan.  Be wary, his use of the sarcastic emoticon is masterful........

Maybe he'll start a Twitter page or a Blog about you..........

----------


## wilomn

> Congrats Pat, you have a fan.  Be wary, his use of the sarcastic emoticon is masterful........
> 
> Maybe he'll start a Twitter page or a Blog about you..........


LOL

No really, LOL.

Maybe hotshot is another tiny peter.

----------


## Hotshot

> Congrats Pat, you have a fan.  Be wary, his use of the sarcastic emoticon is masterful........
> 
> Maybe he'll start a Twitter page or a Blog about you..........


I was thinking MSN or even yahoo!   :Smile:  Everyone else can have fun but I can't?  :Sad:

----------


## Big Gunns

> LOL
> 
> No really, LOL.
> 
> Maybe hotshot is another *tiny peter*.



Is this something you're an expert on Willy? :Very Happy:  Big Gunns will know who to ask if he has any question about someone in the future. :Razz:  :ROFL: 




> I was thinking MSN or even yahoo!   Everyone else can have fun but I can't?



Big Gunns fans can have the fun they want. :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## wilomn

> Is this something you're an expert on Willy? Big Gunns will know who to ask if he has any question about someone in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Gunns fans can have the fun they want.


Bloated Gonads, is it terribly difficult looking out your own eyes while having your own head up your own behind all at the same time?

tiny peter is my stalker. You know, that really smart really nice really knowledgeable guy who just got his dumbass kick off this site for being a dumbass....

Don't you pay attention to anyone but yourself?

DOH!!! THAT was a dumb question if ever I've asked one.

----------


## broadude

> Bloated Gonads, *is it terribly difficult looking out your own eyes while having your own head up your own behind all at the same time?*tiny peter is my stalker. You know, that really smart really nice really knowledgeable guy who just got his dumbass kick off this site for being a dumbass....
> 
> Don't you pay attention to anyone but yourself?
> 
> DOH!!! THAT was a dumb question if ever I've asked one.


How did YOU even know this was possible.  Was the experiment painful? :Very Happy:

----------


## wilomn

> How did YOU even know this was possible.  Was the experiment painful?


Do you know what a question is? I know you know what a dumbass is.

----------

_I<3Dreamsicles_ (03-19-2010)

----------


## broadude

> Do you know what a question is? I know you know what a dumbass is.





> Bloated Gonads, is it terribly difficult looking out your own eyes while having your own head up your own behind all at the same time?



I know a question when I see it:

You asked if Gunn was having a difficult time seeing while his head was up his behind. 

You did NOT ask if Gunns had his head up his behind and how he managed to get it up there, but you spoke as if the feat were already accomplished and asked if it were difficult for HIM to see while in that position.

So again, I ask (this is a question) was the experience painful? :ROFL:

----------


## Big Gunns

> Bloated Gonads, is it terribly difficult looking out your own eyes while having your own head up your own *behind* all at the same time?
> 
> tiny peter is my stalker. You know, that really smart really nice really knowledgeable guy who just got his dumb*ass* kick off this site for being a dumb*ass*....
> 
> *Don't you pay attention to anyone but yourself?*
> 
> DOH!!! THAT was a dumb question if ever I've asked one.


First....you seem to fixated on the rear end. :Very Happy:  BG can't help yah with this problem Willy....you're on your own.

Isn't it lucky for you that your fan is gone and you can finally sleep? BG is happy for you Willy.....the last thing BG wants is to see one of his forum buddies he never met yet to feel unhappy. :Very Happy: 

Big Gunns pays "attention" only to Big Gunns fans.....so he has no idea what goes on in Leeetle Willy's world. :Good Job: 

 As far as your last statement, Big Gunns is sure you've asked many. :Razz:  :Very Happy:  




> How did YOU even know this was possible.  Was the experiment painful?



Willy knows EVERYTHING. :Good Job:  Haven't you seen all his highly informative posts with lots of fancy words? :Very Happy:  




> Do you know what a question is? I know you know what a dumb*ass* is.


 BG just figured out why you seem so fixated.....doesn't it take one to know one. :ROFL: 




> I know a question when I see it:
> 
> You asked if Gunn was having a difficult time seeing while his head was up his behind. 
> 
> You did NOT ask if Gunns had his head up his behind and how he managed to get it up there, but you spoke as if the feat were already accomplished and asked if it were difficult for HIM to see while in that position.
> 
> So again, I ask (this is a question) was the experience painful?


Willy is the toughest internet poster BG has ever met. He feels no pain. :Very Happy: 


He does seem to be easily bothered though....and this coming from someone who is constantly posting sarcastic responses. :Confused:  BG will toughen yah up Leeetle Willy....no worries mate. :Good Job:

----------


## wilomn

If you're gonna poke BG...he's gonna poke back. Just a warning. He has a very BIG poker...and knows how to use it.

That's good to know. I like to watch the crash and burn scenario and sometime I could really use a really big poker to keep things going properly.

As always and with everyone, I'm sure glad you're here Benign Generosity.

I'm sure glad you're here.

----------


## Big Gunns

> If you're gonna poke BG...he's gonna poke back. Just a warning. He has a very BIG poker...and knows how to use it.
> 
> That's good to know. I like to watch the crash and burn scenario and sometime I could really use a really big poker to keep things going properly.
> 
> As always and with everyone, I'm sure glad you're here Benign Generosity.
> 
> I'm sure glad you're here.


If you may be suggesting that the Almighty one is going to "crash and burn"....you don't know Big Gunns that well. :Very Happy: 

Big Gunns is "glad you're here" also Leeetle Willy. BG needs peeps like you to thrive and survive. :Good Job:  You could learn a thing or two from Big Gunns. The first lesson being.....if you're gonna dish it, you better be ready to EAT IT!!!!! :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (12-13-2009),Creeptastic (12-14-2009)

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> You could learn a thing or two from Big Gunns. The first lesson being.....if you're gonna dish it, you better be ready to EAT IT!!!!!


LOL!!  If I had enough room in my sig, this would be in my sig LOL :sploosh:

----------


## dsirkle

This is going way off track and not especially in a nice way. Warning to all, play nice or points may follow.

----------


## wilomn

Have no fear Big Guppy.

But you misunderstood. 

If anything I was inferring to your absolute and total victories in all altercations being fine fodder for those who wish to crash and burn.

Did you think I had the temerity, the gall, the very rudeness to think that you not only could buy would ever crash and burn?

You do yourself an injustice, most assuredly.

----------


## Big Gunns

> This is going way off track and not especially in a *nice* way. Warning to all, play nice or points may follow.


Well this depends who you ask. Big Gunns is always being "nice". :Wink:  :Very Happy: 




> Have no fear Big Guppy.
> 
> But you misunderstood. 
> 
> If anything I was inferring to your absolute and total victories in all altercations being fine fodder for those who wish to crash and burn.
> 
> Did you think I had the temerity, the gall, the very rudeness to think that you not only could buy would ever crash and burn?
> 
> You do yourself an injustice, most assuredly.


"injustice" resolved then, but BG does think you have the "temerity". :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mainbutter

i'm bored now.

----------


## Big Gunns

> i'm bored now.



May Big Gunns suggest buying a slinky(google it if you're under 20). :Very Happy:

----------


## broadude

> If you're gonna poke BG...he's gonna poke back. Just a warning. He has a very BIG poker...and knows how to use it.



 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:   Oh the visual! :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## jjmitchell

Wow... I would like to see a pic of the water monitor the post is about.... not questioning big gunns word.  BG has given me advice in the past and has been spot on, and has been very knowledgable(and helpful) once you learn how to take it.... Coolio is another person who has been bashed in this post a bit... yeah she is pretty young but how many girls have the ability or desire to care for the range of animals that she cares for, she has also helped alot of people in threads i have read.  Why is every one always so quick to jump on someone and call them liars.....  beleive there was a post like this about proving out candy ball's on here and every one got to eat crow....

----------

_I<3Dreamsicles_ (03-19-2010)

----------


## Big Gunns

> Have no fear Big Guppy.
> 
> But you misunderstood. 
> 
> If anything I was inferring to your absolute and total victories in all altercations being fine fodder for those who wish to crash and burn.
> 
> Did you think I had the temerity, the gall, the very rudeness to think that you not only could buy would ever crash and burn?
> 
> You do yourself an injustice, most assuredly.



By the way Leeetle Willy, Big Gunns never knew you had a theme song. :ROFL: 

YouTube - Little Willy - Sweet




> Oh the visual!


Now don't get too excited. :Very Happy: 




> Wow... I would like to see a pic of the water monitor the post is about.... not questioning big gunns word.  BG has given me advice in the past and has been spot on, and has been very knowledgable(and helpful) once you learn how to take it.... Coolio is another person who has been bashed in this post a bit... yeah she is pretty young but how many girls have the ability or desire to care for the range of animals that she cares for, she has also helped alot of people in threads i have read.  Why is every one always so quick to jump on someone and call them liars.....  beleive there was a post like this about proving out candy ball's on here and every one got to eat crow....


Well BG's original intent wasn't to "stir the pot" like he said...after all.... Water Monitors do get this big. Must be something about BG that makes people think he's "full of it". Have no idea what that could be though. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 

Kinda coincidental that BG was in the middle of that whole "Candy ball--Toffee ball" mess also huh? :Very Happy: 

The Leeetle Coolio attack was what stirred BG's pot. BG doesn't like it when people are being meanies. :Taz:

----------


## wilomn

> The Leeetle Coolio attack was what stirred BG's pot. BG doesn't like it when people are being meanies.


There was no attack on Tiff. She's a good kid but she doesn't have much real experience. She's very vocal and writes fairly well BUT this does not make her an expert.

She has given incorrect information in the past due to her natural exuberance. She's a good kid.

However, if you're now saying that we, as in all who are not you Broken Girdle, should not correct the mistakes of newbs, even the well intentioned ones, then I will have to, take a deep breath here, disagree with you.

I suspect we are much the same, sans ego, no ones is bigger than BG's, but we go about things along slightly different though similar ways.

It's easy to say you're the hero. After all she's the damsel in distress. Not just any damsel, but a well liked one too. Makes all that heroing stuff that much easier.

Sometimes though, if you don't ever tell the damsel that she may not have all the information she thinks she does, if she does not shine quite so brightly as she wants to, as she will in the future, you will not only spoil the damsel for her soon to appear prince charming, but you may well wind up seriously damaging or killing someone's pet.

I think you're wrong on the attack BG. 

I think that brings your percentage of rightness down to about 90.

I'm sure you'll improve though. Afterall, you're neither stupid nor ignorant.

----------


## Big Gunns

> There was no attack on Tiff. She's a good kid but she doesn't have much real experience. She's very vocal and writes fairly well BUT this does not make her an expert.
> 
> She has given incorrect information in the past due to her natural exuberance. She's a good kid.
> 
> However, if you're now saying that we, as in all who are not you Broken Girdle, should not correct the mistakes of newbs, even the well intentioned ones, then I will have to, take a deep breath here, disagree with you.
> 
> I suspect we are much the same, sans ego, no ones is bigger than BG's, but we go about things along slightly different though similar ways.
> 
> It's easy to say you're the hero. After all she's the damsel in distress. Not just any damsel, but a well liked one too. Makes all that heroing stuff that much easier.
> ...



HMMMMMM....well as they say. Let's go to the "tape"....or the posts.




> Ok Big Gastrocnemius, now you've got a kid, not a bid kid by the way, defending your claims of hugiousity. 
> 
> Maybe it's time to put up or shut up.
> 
> Tiff, that claim about the snake was soundly refuted if I recall correctly. When you are using such as a base intended to establish a factual relationship to the subject at hand, it is best to have actual facts and not just folk tales backing you up.


You were very nice in pointing out that she was a "bid kid". Back handed insult if BG has ever seen one. In other words...since she's a kid her opinion doesn't matter.




> Oh so sorry. I forgot your vast MONTHS of herp knowledge.....LOL



Cakes was oh so nice in this post. Very nicely pointing out how much experience she has. 




> Tiff, PLEASE think before you hit the post button.
> 
> If someone posts a picture, THAT'S all you need to believe?
> 
> *Back to the end of the line girl, you just messed up big time.*



Just how did she "just messed up big time"??? Was it because she disagreed with Leeetle Willy? Or was this your way of being "nice" again. :Wink: 







> I should have posted this before this thread got mean
> 
> http://blogs.technet.com/photos/gray.../original.aspx


Someone agreeing on how nice you both were.




> Seriously, chill out people.
> 
> Not cool.


HMMMMMM....."chill out"...and...."not cool".....interesting statement don't yah think. Although BG guesses it could be directed at him....although he has no idea what for. :Very Happy: 


Just admit it Leeetle Willy, you're not going to win any congeniality awards at your next Star Wars convention(Willy just seems like the type). :Very Happy:  You admit this....then BG will admit he's only 99.9% perfect. :Razz: 


OH yeah....he just might....just might..... post some pics. :Good Job:

----------


## wilomn

> Just admit it Leeetle Willy, you're not going to win any congeniality awards at your next Star Wars convention(Willy just seems like the type). You admit this....then BG will admit he's only 99.9% perfect.


mainbutter is just the guy I'd go to for unbiased opinions. He's so smart and well informed.... I could quote someone from the other end of the spectrum but I don't really care to bother.

You teach your way and I'll teach mine. I may misspell a word on occasion but I have never claimed 99.9 percent perfection.

BG, you see competition where there is none. It's not a contest. You can have the biggest, be the bestest, know the mostest, have the smartest and most vocal supporters, you are welcome to them all.

I'm not trying to be rude, and I do enjoy the back and forth we have, you do a good job, but if you think it's a contest or that my motivation is the same as yours, you are, once again, mistaken.

Tiff made some mistakes, not unique to her, and because some of us cared, we did something about it. You did something different. Such is life, but it makes you neither better nor worse than anyone else.

----------


## Big Gunns

> *mainbutter is just the guy I'd go to for unbiased opinions. He's so smart and well informed*.... I could quote someone from the other end of the spectrum but I don't really care to bother.
> 
> You teach your way and I'll teach mine. I may misspell a word on occasion but I have never claimed 99.9 percent perfection.
> 
> BG, you see competition where there is none. It's not a contest. You can have the biggest, be the bestest, know the mostest, have the smartest and most vocal supporters, you are welcome to them all.
> 
> I'm not trying to be rude, and I do enjoy the back and forth we have, you do a good job, but if you think it's a contest or that my motivation is the same as yours, you are, once again, mistaken.
> 
> Tiff made some mistakes, not unique to her, and because some of us cared, we did something about it. You did something different. Such is life, but it makes you neither better nor worse than anyone else.



So Leeetle Willy....you're "one of those" huh? One of those people that can't admit when you're wrong. You were a meanie....and BG is the nicest Gunn on the planet....just admit it once and for all. :Razz: 

Here is some more Big Gunns wisdom for everyone. Although BG will admit that it's a leeetle different on the net because it's hard to tell "mood". If someone tells you that you're being rude....well....you're being rude. Perception is reality. If someone perceives that you are being "rude"...well then...to them.... you are....and to them...that's all that matters. Coolio clearly thought you were being a meanie....and so did Big Gunns.

Say what you want, and however you want to say it. You could have been a leeetle nicer to leeetle Coolio. That's all BG is saying. :Good Job:  After all...like you said....she's just a "kid".


Maybe you didn't notice, but BG thinks you may have just insulted(in Leetle Willy sarcastic style) mainbutter also.

We will just need to agree to disagree. Although BG is not so sure that you'll be able to do that either. :Razz:  Big Gunns still loves yah though. :Date:  :Date:  :Date:  :Date: 

ps. BY the way. BG thinks he's winning this "contest". :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana: 

PPS. BG really needs to get these pics up don't yah all think?

----------


## wilomn

> So Leeetle Willy....you're "one of those" huh? One of those people that can't admit when you're wrong. You were a meanie....and BG is the nicest Gunn on the planet....just admit it once and for all.
> 
> Here is some more Big Gunns wisdom for everyone. Although BG will admit that it's a leeetle different on the net because it's hard to tell "mood". If someone tells you that you're being rude....well....you're being rude. Perception is reality. If someone perceives that you are being "rude"...well then...to them.... you are....and to them...that's all that matters. Coolio clearly thought you were being a meanie....and so did Big Gunns.
> 
> Say what you want, and however you want to say it. You could have been a leeetle nicer to leeetle Coolio. That's all BG is saying. After all...like you said....she's just a "kid".
> 
> 
> Maybe you didn't notice, but BG thinks you may have just insulted(in Leetle Willy sarcastic style) mainbutter also.
> 
> ...


BG, though you are the be all and end all in your world, you ain't in mine. 

mainbutter was insulted. I'm not sure he's smart enough to know that on his own so it's good that you pointed it out for him.

As for the rest, we all have opinions. Yours may be bigger, as is EVERYTHING BG related, but that does not make it more valid.

Tiff has great potential. Wilomn knows this but is not one to coddle. She may like you better, but that is a concern only to you. She will learn from both of us.

----------


## Big Gunns

> BG, though you are the be all and end all in your world, you ain't in mine. 
> 
> mainbutter was insulted. I'm not sure he's smart enough to know that on his own so it's good that you pointed it out for him.
> 
> As for the rest, we all have opinions. Yours may be bigger, as is EVERYTHING BG related, but that does not make it more valid.
> 
> Tiff has great potential. Wilomn knows this but is not one to coddle. She may like you better, but that is a concern only to you. She will learn from both of us.



Poor mainbutter. :Surprised:  


Don't give up Willy.....if you keep posting sooner or later you'll be "right" about this. :Razz:  :Very Happy: 


By the way, BG has never been one to "coddle" either.


Who thinks Leeetle Willy will let BG post last? :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## aaramire

> Who thinks Leeetle Willy will let BG post last?


Who cares? I still think this thread is useless without pictures, and now has just turned into a battle of wits. It's getting kind of ridiculous guys...

----------


## Patrick Long

Can Ballooned Gulbladder just be banned already.....


I mean honestly......what good does he bring to this forum besides stirring up every little piece of dust here. I have not seen any of this "aweswome knowledge" that he claims...just up surd allegations and finger points. All I have seen is him trying to claim he has the biggest stick.


Trying to compare everyone to himself is quite ridiculous.....

Not only does he flood threads with useless information, but pats people on the back who spew wrong information...and are only just repeating what they JUST read.

Please....this is so damn old.


Do we really have to walk on ALL these eggshells just because of who he is????????

----------


## Mike Schultz

This thread makes me lol.

The image posted on page 6 is pretty much perfect  :Very Happy: 

Riling people up on the internet is even more fun on Fauna, where everybody thinks they are the most important being on the planet, as opposed to here where its only just BG  :Wink:

----------


## Hotshot

> Can Ballooned Gulbladder just be banned already.....
> 
> 
> I mean honestly......*what good does he bring to this forum besides stirring up every little piece of dust here. I have not seen any of this "aweswome knowledge" that he claims...just up surd allegations and finger points.* All I have seen is him trying to claim he has the biggest stick.
> 
> 
> Trying to compare everyone to himself is quite ridiculous.....
> 
> Not only does he flood threads with useless information, but pats people on the back who spew wrong information...and are only just repeating what they JUST read.
> ...


How in the world can you post this when you already stated this. 




> Oh so sorry. I forgot your vast MONTHS of herp knowledge.....LOL


*I think the only ones stirring up anything is all the "meanies".... By the way who really cares what goes in someones thread, isn't that what the forums are about?  Post what you want after all if you don't like the fact theres no pictures or you don't like someone why even bother posting in there thread.  Good day!!*

----------

_broadude_ (12-14-2009),_I<3Dreamsicles_ (03-19-2010)

----------


## Hotshot

> *This thread makes me lol.*


This whole forum makes me LOL and no I'm not talking about the information just "a few" of  the people.

----------


## mainbutter

> mainbutter is just the guy I'd go to for unbiased opinions. He's so smart and well informed


gee thanks  :Very Happy:  lol that makes me feel all warm and fuzzy on the inside.

And just for the record BG, no my "chill out" wasn't directed at you!  Everyone on this forum makes me smile, we've got a good community here.  I just hate to see threads make people get upset when they just need to relax and have fun.

I'm going to go play with my reptiles now while setting up my dubia's tub while I wait for a local dubia breeder to call me back.  Besides, that's what this forum is really for, cool critters (mostly reptiles) and their care.

----------


## waltah!

The creative name calling and general tone of this thread needs to change. Dale has already given a warning so let it be known that points will be handed out as necessary. A few of you are walking a very fine line.

----------

_mainbutter_ (12-14-2009)

----------


## Hotshot

> The creative name calling and general tone of this thread needs to change. Dale has already given a warning so let it be known that points will be handed out as necessary. A few of you are walking a very fine line.


Me?  :Embarassed:  I hope not I was just being nice in my own way  :Very Happy:

----------


## blackcrystal22

Too many Chiefs and not enough Indians.

----------

_Denial_ (12-14-2009)

----------


## broadude

> Too many Chiefs and not enough Indians.


Only ONE chief. :ROFL:   The rest of us are considered Indians. :ROFL:

----------


## Mike Schultz

Early Americans! EARLY AMERICANS! I am one 24th Cherokee and take offense to those terms.

----------


## Big Gunns

> The creative name calling and general tone of this thread needs to change. Dale has already given a warning so let it be known that points will be handed out as necessary. A few of you are walking a very fine line.



Big Gunns agrees Waltah, but when someone asks for you to be banned(for his obvious selfish reasons) BG thinks he should be able to respond. He will do so in a professional way....as professional as he can. BG will only pop in when needed. :Very Happy: 




> Can Ballooned Gulbladder just be banned already.....
> 
> 
> I mean honestly......what good does he bring to this forum besides stirring up every little piece of dust here. I have not seen any of this "aweswome knowledge" that he claims...just up surd allegations and finger points. All I have seen is him trying to claim he has the biggest stick.
> 
> 
> Trying to compare everyone to himself is quite ridiculous.....
> 
> Not only does he flood threads with useless information, but pats people on the back who spew wrong information...and are only just repeating what they JUST read.
> ...



OK Patrick, I must respond to you. First, I'm not at all surprised that you might say this. I'm a little surprised since you're supposed to have me on ignore. Asking for my banning is beyond hypocritical coming from you.....especially since I'm banned from nowhere(could easily go back to where BG was born if wanted), and you are banned from another popular reptile forum that I know of. I guess you were banned for being too "nice".

I have been on this forum posting having a little fun, but I have tried to help many many people. If I'm on ignore you can't see that now can you? If you or anyone else can't see the obvious knowledge I have, then you're either blind, or hate BG so much you're too blind to see it.

I have been meaning to post this. Just to make things clear to everyone. I have a zillion years of experience breeding and keeping many reptiles. If you post something and feel like you didn't get the information you need, please feel free to pm me. A few people have and I've been more than happy to help them out. I can't post on everyone's thread. To be honest, if your original post is very long, I'll usually skip it. It wasn't a lie, BG is adhdddddd. :Very Happy: 

I try to have fun on a forum. A forum is no fun if it's all serious. I do understand why some people are never gonna like it(read sig). I am willing to help anyone that asks though. Sorry I don't post many pics of reptiles, although if I did I'm pretty sure there is absolutely nobody that could question my knowledge EVER again. If you need help....just ask. If I can help....I will. There are a few that can attest to this. 

Sorry BG had to get serious on yah. He understands the position the mods are in and doesn't like to give them too much a grief. A leetle maybe. :Very Happy: 
Since Patrick asked for me to be banned, which I believe is totally "out of line" and completely "hypocritical" coming from him, I felt it was needed that I respond this way. I hope all of you that are still confused about what BG is all about now have a better understanding. BG is not gonna change the way he is. It's the way he posts, if you'd like to get a more professional opinion...please pm his best buddy. He'll help anyone....even Patrick. Everyone have a nice night. The Man, The Myth, The Legend in his own mind has work to do. He might even take a pic or two. :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------

_I<3Dreamsicles_ (03-19-2010)

----------


## Hotshot

I still never really understood why so many people care about how someone types when they post.  I find it easy my self to understand everything "BG"  says rather then "normal post"   :Smile: 

On another note "BG" really should post some pictures  :Very Happy: !!!! n0w!

----------


## broadude

> Early Americans! EARLY AMERICANS! I am one 24th Cherokee and take offense to those terms.


Welcome Brother.

My great grandmother was full Cherokee. :Good Job:   No literal meanings inferred. :Good Job:  :Dancin' Banana:   When I refer to that part of my heritage, I call it Indian. :Very Happy:

----------


## broadude

Now back to your regularly scheduled programming:





> Big Gunns agrees Waltah, but when someone asks for you to be banned(for his obvious selfish reasons) BG thinks he should be able to respond. He will do so in a professional way....as professional as he can. BG will only pop in when needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK Patrick, I must respond to you. First, I'm not at all surprised that you might say this. I'm a little surprised since you're supposed to have me on ignore. Asking for my banning is beyond hypocritical coming from you.....especially since I'm banned from nowhere(could easily go back to where BG was born if wanted), and you are banned from another popular reptile forum that I know of. I guess you were banned for being too "nice".
> 
> I have been on this forum posting having a little fun, but I have tried to help many many people. If I'm on ignore you can't see that now can you? If you or anyone else can't see the obvious knowledge I have, then you're either blind, or hate BG so much you're too blind to see it.
> 
> ...

----------


## matt71915

ok so how did this thread get to be 13 pages and still no pictures? Plus turn into a boxing ring. :Taz:

----------


## Big Gunns

> I still never really understood why so many people care about how someone types when they post.  I find it easy my self to understand everything "BG"  says rather then "normal post"  
> 
> On another note "BG" really should post some pictures !!!! n0w!



Yes BG should "post some pics".


BG will say this though. The main reason he doesn't post pics is because he always feels like it's "showing off". If BG "shows off" a bunch of pics, it's a lot harder for him to be BG(does that make sense to yah). :Wink:  :Very Happy:  BG rarely has posted pics on the net.....ever.

This thread needs them of this monitor, but BG doubts he'll "show off" all that much with anything else. He might though. :Very Happy:

----------


## Denial

> ok so how did this thread get to be 13 pages and still no pictures? Plus turn into a boxing ring.


Because thats what the internet does to people lol

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> Yes BG should "post some pics".
> 
> 
> BG will say this though. The main reason he doesn't post pics is because he always feels like it's "showing off". If BG "shows off" a bunch of pics, it's a lot harder for him to be BG(does that make sense to yah). BG rarely has posted pics on the net.....ever.
> 
> This thread needs them of this monitor, but BG doubts he'll "show off" all that much with anything else. He might though.


I wouldn't consider one picture showing off, I would consider more than 5 pictures of the same snake showing off, maybe even 3 :Very Happy:

----------


## Hotshot

> Yes BG should "post some pics".
> 
> 
> BG will say this though. The main reason he doesn't post pics is because he always feels like it's "showing off". If BG "shows off" a bunch of pics, it's a lot harder for him to be BG(does that make sense to yah). BG rarely has posted pics on the net.....ever.
> 
> This thread needs them of this monitor, but BG doubts he'll "show off" all that much with anything else. He might though.


It always makes "sense to me  :Very Happy: " I guess I'll keep posting on this thread till it dies.   :sploosh:

----------


## Mike Schultz

I found the pic!


8foot monitor and BG

----------

_SpencerShanks_ (02-13-2010)

----------


## Patrick Long

> OK Patrick, I must respond to you. First, I'm not at all surprised that you might say this. I'm a little surprised since you're supposed to have me on ignore. Asking for my banning is beyond hypocritical coming from you.....especially since I'm banned from nowhere(could easily go back to where BG was born if wanted), and you are banned from another popular reptile forum that I know of. I guess you were banned for being too "nice".
> 
> I have been on this forum posting having a little fun, but I have tried to help many many people. If I'm on ignore you can't see that now can you? If you or anyone else can't see the obvious knowledge I have, then you're either blind, or hate BG so much you're too blind to see it.
> 
> I have been meaning to post this. Just to make things clear to everyone. I have a zillion years of experience breeding and keeping many reptiles. If you post something and feel like you didn't get the information you need, please feel free to pm me. A few people have and I've been more than happy to help them out. I can't post on everyone's thread. To be honest, if your original post is very long, I'll usually skip it. It wasn't a lie, BG is adhdddddd.
> 
> I try to have fun on a forum. A forum is no fun if it's all serious. I do understand why some people are never gonna like it(read sig). I am willing to help anyone that asks though. Sorry I don't post many pics of reptiles, although if I did I'm pretty sure there is absolutely nobody that could question my knowledge EVER again. If you need help....just ask. If I can help....I will. There are a few that can attest to this. 
> 
> Sorry BG had to get serious on yah. He understands the position the mods are in and doesn't like to give them too much a grief. A leetle maybe.
> Since Patrick asked for me to be banned, which I believe is totally "out of line" and completely "hypocritical" coming from him, I felt it was needed that I respond this way. I hope all of you that are still confused about what BG is all about now have a better understanding. BG is not gonna change the way he is. It's the way he posts, if you'd like to get a more professional opinion...please pm his best buddy. He'll help anyone....even Patrick. Everyone have a nice night. The Man, The Myth, The Legend in his own mind has work to do. He might even take a pic or two.


Ask anyone...Im not embarrassed by me being banned from the "popular" site you know.....LOL...._popular_


And as of now...you were NOT on ignore....but...I think....I may......have to push.....the button.

I think I will start talking with strange.......pauses now....

----------


## aaramire

> Yes BG should "post some pics".
> 
> 
> BG will say this though. The main reason he doesn't post pics is because he always feels like it's "showing off". If BG "shows off" a bunch of pics, it's a lot harder for him to be BG(does that make sense to yah). BG rarely has posted pics on the net.....ever.
> 
> This thread needs them of this monitor, but BG doubts he'll "show off" all that much with anything else. He might though.


You don't want to show off.... so you make numerous threads and posts about your vast knowledge and how "amazing" you are?? Why even make this thread if you don't want to put pictures in it because you don't want to show off? It makes no sense.

----------


## broadude

> Ask anyone...Im not embarrassed by me being banned from the "popular" site you know.....LOL...._popular_
> 
> 
> And as of now...you were NOT on ignore....but...I think....I may......have to push.....the button.
> 
> I think I will start talking with strange.......pauses now....


It is strange.....almost all the people (that I know of) that were banned from other forums, seem to have ended up here. :Confused:  :Weirdface:

----------


## Big Gunns

> Ask anyone...Im not embarrassed by me being banned from the "popular" site you know.....LOL...._popular_
> 
> 
> And as of now...you were NOT on ignore....but...I think....I may......have to push.....the button.
> 
> *I think I will start talking with strange.......pauses now*....



Big Gunns knew you secretly wanted to be him. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 




> You don't want to show off.... so you make numerous threads and posts about your vast knowledge and how "amazing" you are?? Why even make this thread if you don't want to put pictures in it because you don't want to show off? It makes no sense.


It does seem to be an oxymoron. :Very Happy:  What BG was trying to say is this. He can have a lot more fun being Big Gunns if people think he's just full of hot air. If he actually posts the pics he can post, everyone will know that he's not....get it? :Wink:  :Very Happy: 

BG wasn't talking about this thread in particular....he was just talking about pics of reptiles he has in general. Hope this clears it all up for yah new BG fan he hasn't met yet. :Very Happy: 

ps. Big Gunns really is "AMAZING". :Dancin' Banana:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Sometimes it can take a while to realize it. :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Hotshot

Bump..

----------

_broadude_ (12-15-2009)

----------


## wilomn

> It is strange.....almost all the people (that I know of) that were banned from other forums, seem to have ended up here.


And most of the ones who have been proven to be lying sacks of crap or attention whores or just plain ol busybodies, either aren't here or are only here to stir the pot not doubt to the giggles and encouragement of those guys on that other forum, the ones virtually in a league of their own, as it were, to make her, er them, think they are brave and daring when in actuality she, er they, are merely puppets, manikins with someone's arm up their backside making them speak and act as their master wishes.

It IS strange isn't it?

----------


## Hotshot

> Tiff, PLEASE think before you hit the post button.
> 
> If someone posts a picture, THAT'S all you need to believe?
> 
> Back to the end of the line girl, you just messed up big time.


ah I found it, to late to edit my last post  :Sad:   pictures are worth a 1000 words right?  so agin "BG" post pictures !  

I found it ridiculously funny that you think "she messed up big time" by posting in a  thread LOL.   bp.net must mean to much for some people.

----------


## Reddog

Not many people know me here so my opinion most likely wont matter much, but If it helps any I have seen alot or most of the Pics that BG has posted in the last couple years on another site I frequent and I'll have to say I have never been disappointed...he has some amazing things and If he says he has the monitor then I believe him....but thats just my opinion.

----------

_broadude_ (12-14-2009),_Denial_ (12-14-2009),Hotshot (12-14-2009),monty's dad (12-15-2009)

----------


## Hotshot

I don't think I've ever seen a thread 15 pages long without pics 
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Big Gunns

> Not many people know me here so my opinion most likely wont matter much, but If it helps any I have seen alot or most of the Pics that BG has posted in the last couple years on another site I frequent and I'll have to say I have never been disappointed...he has some amazing things and If he says he has the monitor then I believe him....but thats just my opinion.


What's up dude? Coincidentally BG's better half just popped in there today to look around. Tell BG's fans he said hello and he didn't forget them. Big Gunns had been in retirement, but needed to come out to clear up some Toffee- Candy mess. Unfortunately for some, once BG came out of self imposed retirement, he just couldn't shut up. :ROFL: 

Tell them he'll be back with some very big news(yeah right BG :Very Happy: ). Big Gunns has been up to something. Unfortunately something has sidetracked him for the last couple of months, but he's almost done with the mess. When he returns, he'll be better, stronger, faster....and in HD. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 

ps. Every time they say "Steve Austin" just think Big Gunns. :Very Happy: 

YouTube - The Six Million Dollar Man intro theme

----------


## Crawdad

All y'all getting upset about Big Gunns must be pretty sheltered, most car and gun guys are just as or more bullheaded than BG (and I mean that with respect, BG  :Very Happy: ). To be honest I don't see why folks don't like him -- he strikes me as an oldschool herper that knows his crap who doesn't really give a .... whether you believe him or not. Moreover, he thinks it's funny when y'all act a fool about his posts. So do I, honestly, whether he's being truthful or not.

Regarding the monitor, are y'all gonna form a committee to back up the claims of everyone on this forum? If BG says he has a 10 foot 120lb monitor, I believe him because I have no reason not to. If he's lying then he's the sad one... and BG doesn't strike me as the "sad" type  :ROFL: . Why get all worked up about it?

Bottom line y'all are arguing and slinging insults back and forth with some guy on the internet about whether or not he owns a lizard. Go pet your snakes or something instead, it's better for your heart. That's all that really needs to be said.  :ROFL: 

In conclusion:  :Beer:   :Couch:   :Beer: . In that order.

----------

_broadude_ (12-15-2009)

----------


## Denial

I think I remember seeing a picture of big gunns a few years ago on another forum and he didnt look to old school. Maybe late 20"s early 30's?

----------


## Hotshot

I just think its funny how worked up people get is all  :Very Happy:   over a thread.  Do you guys realize the world is going to "heck" since I don't  want to use other words and all you guys are worried about is if "BG" is lying about his "lizard".  :sploosh:  I love it  :Good Job:  :Bowdown:  :Salute:  :Salute: 


Seriously, "BG" pm the picture so I can stop coming to this thread  :Very Happy: !

----------


## wilomn

> I just think its funny how worked up people get is all   over a thread.  Do you guys realize the world is going to "heck" since I don't  want to use other words and all you guys are worried about is if "BG" is lying about his "lizard".  I love it 
> 
> 
> Seriously, "BG" pm the picture so I can stop coming to this thread !


Who is this "all you guys" stuff and who elected you to speak for anyone, much less everyone?

I'd like to see neil's lizard. I have some serious doubts but would not be surprised if he did have one that size.

How come you're so bent about what other people think about someone other than you?

And IF, big IF as is everything with neil, he IS lying, don't you suppose it would be good to know?

----------


## N4S

> Can Ballooned Gulbladder just be banned already.....
> 
> 
> I mean honestly......what good does he bring to this forum besides stirring up every little piece of dust here. I have not seen any of this "aweswome knowledge" that he claims...just up surd allegations and finger points. All I have seen is him trying to claim he has the biggest stick.
> 
> 
> Trying to compare everyone to himself is quite ridiculous.....
> 
> Not only does he flood threads with useless information, but pats people on the back who spew wrong information...and are only just repeating what they JUST read.
> ...


Don't drink the kool aid Pat. I'm with ya homie.

----------


## wilomn

> Don't drink the kool aid Pat. I'm with ya homie.


The Mermaid Pie, however, is particularly delectable.

Respect the Duck.

----------


## Hotshot

> Who is this "all you guys" stuff and who elected you to speak for anyone, much less everyone?
> 
> I'd like to see neil's lizard. I have some serious doubts but would not be surprised if he did have one that size.
> 
> How come you're so bent about what other people think about someone other than you?
> 
> And IF, big IF as is everything with neil, he IS lying, don't you suppose it would be good to know?


Cause I'm a badazz why else would I be allowed by "You" to speak on bp.net ?
Hehehe  :Very Happy:  seriously thoe I don't believe I was speaking for everyone I just thought I was speaking for the many voices in my head....  They never stop talking  :Sad: .

Yes, if he doesn't have it then I'd be doing this " :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: "  and if he does then I'll do this " :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :Bowdown:  :Salute:  :Good Job: " it doesn't make sense to make this long of a thread and not really have it.  I really don't care if he does or not I just really do like this topic  :Very Happy:

----------


## monty's dad

I just wanted BG's to know that I am his newest fan!! :Good Job:

----------


## Big Gunns

> The Mermaid Pie, however, is particularly delectable.
> 
> Respect the Duck.



Big Gunns found the "duck" you "respect" Willy. Big Gunns has got to say. He totally understand why you "respect the duck". :Wink:  :Very Happy:  

YouTube - disco duck




> Cause I'm a badazz why else would I be allowed by "You" to speak on bp.net ?
> Hehehe  seriously thoe I don't believe I was speaking for everyone I just thought I was speaking for the many voices in my head....  They never stop talking .
> 
> Yes, if he doesn't have it then I'd be doing this ""  and if he does then I'll do this "" it doesn't make sense to make this long of a thread and not really have it.  I really don't care if he does or not I just really do like this topic


Don't you know who you're dealing with Hotshot? Just in case you missed it earlier, BG will post it again. Pay close attention to the verse at the 50 second mark. The rest of the song is pretty much dead on also though. This is what happens when you mess with the "King around town"(it's in the song). :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

YouTube - Little Willy - Sweet




> I just wanted BG's to know that I am his newest fan!!


Join the millions Monty. :Good Job:  Be forewarned though, Big Gunns fan club is gonna start to cost yah. Since BG's been in the holiday mood he's waiting until after the holidays to start sending out millions of bills. :Very Happy:  It will be worth every Benjamin tough. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 


"Can't we all just get along"? :Very Happy: 

Big Guns has another saying that he will share with his fans.

Never argue with someone who *KNOWS* they're right.

----------


## Big Gunns

Big Gunns almost forgot. Just in case you go looking for all these pics that Reddog was talking about on another site. Big Gunns has magical powers over there(well his better half does :Wink:  :Very Happy: ), he removed all 5,000 posts. Sorry fans, but have no fear, BG eventually gets around to posting some pics. There's almost the amount of "spice" BG needs to do so. :Very Happy:

----------


## broadude

> Big Gunns almost forgot. Just in case you go looking for all these pics that Reddog was talking about on another site. Big Gunns has magical powers over there(well his better half does), he removed all 5,000 posts. Sorry fans, but have no fear, BG eventually gets around to posting some pics. There's almost the amount of "spice" BG needs to do so.


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## dr del

YouTube - Glen Glenn - Bony Moronie 


And puh-leeeze when it comes to respek this duck's in a pond of his own.  :Bowdown: 

http://fool4life.files.wordpress.com...d_the_duck.jpg

http://www.karcreat.com/jammin.jpg

http://www.channel4.com/film/media/i...03--film-A.jpg

http://www.protozoic.com/content/ima.../03/howard.jpg

And since it seems to be a requirement;

http://starchefs.com/NVanAkenTips/im...ce_rubs_02.jpg

----------


## Big Gunns

> I should have posted this before this thread got mean
> 
> http://blogs.technet.com/photos/gray.../original.aspx



Big Gunns has a much better one. :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Big Gunns

Big Gunns thought he might answer one question for his fans today. How did you get your screen name BG? :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Hotshot

Dialup doesn't let me watch youtube.  I think I'll go cry now  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:

----------


## Hotshot

bump....

----------


## broadude

:ROFL:  :ROFL:  This post still has the power to make me laugh and smile.  :Good Job:

----------


## SpencerShanks

HAHAHAHAHA! This is hilarious  :Razz:  idc about the monitor, I just like to read people argue about pointless things.

----------


## Warocker's Wife

and.......................where.....are the damn pics.....

----------

_FIEND_FO_LYFE_ (02-14-2010)

----------


## mr. s

I just spent my time looking through every page to see this 8 footer. All I saw was a cell phone picture of a 7.5 foot male. I don't even believe this 8 footer exists. PROVE IT!

----------

_Warocker's Wife_ (02-14-2010)

----------


## N4S

Look at the thread starter and you will know that you wasted your time because it's straight bs.

----------


## Big Gunns

Big Gunns finds what's said at 2:31 very amusing. How about you? :ROFL: 

YouTube - Superman Returns Mega Trailer

----------


## rabernet

Wait....what???? Am I seeing things? Big Gunns? Is that you???

----------


## dembonez

if your confused and you know it clap your hands!

*clap**clap*

----------


## Big Gunns

> Wait....what???? Am I seeing things? Big Gunns? Is that you???


Your eyes are not deceiving you......he's back. :Very Happy: 




> if your confused and you know it clap your hands!
> 
> *clap**clap*



Don't worry......you'll get it soon enough. :Razz:

----------


## blackcrystal22

> Big Gunns finds what's said at 2:31 very amusing. How about you?
> 
> YouTube - Superman Returns Mega Trailer


I'm really really glad you found that for your grand re-entry.

Welcome back Big Guy!

----------


## Big Gunns

> Look at the thread starter and you will know that you wasted your time because it's straight bs.



BG is gonna need to call yah out on this statement N4S. BG would like you to give all his fans one example of BG stating "straight BS" when it comes to any of his animals.

Now....if you're talking about other things....like the perfocticity(BG word) of BG's gluteus maximus muscles.....maybe you'd have a leg to stand on with this statement. BG will admit, there may be a blemish or two that might keep his glutes from being called "perfect". :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## monty's dad

Welcome back BG!!   :Salute:  :Salute:  :Salute:

----------


## Chocolate Muffin's

you have been missed....welcome home :Taz:

----------


## mdjudson

Welcome back bg... It's not the same with out you

----------


## wilomn

> Welcome back bg... It's not the same with out you


True.

One must remember one's waders when big guppy is about.

----------


## Patrick Long

I think its ridiculi that people find this crap funny.


But then...I look at the age of the people that like him....and it ALLLLL makes sense...

----------

_N4S_ (03-03-2010),_spitfireashlea_ (03-20-2010)

----------


## mdjudson

> I think its ridiculi that people find this crap funny.
> 
> 
> But then...I look at the age of the people that like him....and it ALLLLL makes sense...


Bro... I am 28 and have done more in my life then you will ever do.

----------


## Patrick Long

> Bro... I am 28 and have done more in my life then you will ever do.


How cute....

Look how far he can pee....

----------

_N4S_ (03-03-2010),_spitfireashlea_ (03-20-2010)

----------


## Big Gunns

Thanks for all the "welcome back" peeps. :Good Job:  :Good Job: 




> True.
> 
> One must remember one's waders when big guppy is about.


Yes one "must" good buddy. The hip "waders" are not gonna do either. May BG suggest the "waders" that go neck high. :Very Happy: 




> I think its ridiculi that people find this crap funny.
> 
> 
> But then...I look at the age of the people that like him....and it ALLLLL makes sense...


BG thinks it's just a leeetle more "ridiculi" that some people still just don't "get it". :Razz: 

BG has got to say old buddy. Your Pied rock thread had BG in uncontrollable laughter. BG laughed so hard he kicked off one of his penny loafers...............................................not. :Razz:

----------


## Jerhart

> How cute....
> 
> Look how far he can pee....


 :Smile:

----------


## Patrick Long

Leave the rock outta this....that thing is awesome! hahaha

----------


## 771subliminal

:Good Job: 


> How cute....
> 
> Look how far he can pee....

----------


## monty's dad

> Leave the rock outta this....that thing is awesome! hahaha


huh?  im cornfused!!! :Confused:

----------


## Freakie_frog

Welcome Back Big Gunns...I've been wondering where you've been thought maybe you found some where better..

----------


## Big Gunns

> huh?  im cornfused!!!



Take off your penny loafers and get ready to fall outta your chair because you're gonna be in uncontrollable hysterics if you read this thread Monty. :Very Happy: 

http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...d.php?t=114169

----------


## 771subliminal

> huh?  im cornfused!!!





> But its a rock...

----------


## Big Gunns

> Welcome Back Big Gunns...I've been wondering where you've been thought maybe you found some where better..


Well....wherever BG goes is the best place to be. :Very Happy: 


ps. By the way. Congrats on the new baby.......when "it" gets here :Good Job:

----------


## Freakie_frog

> Well....wherever BG goes is the best place to be.
> 
> 
> ps. By the way. Congrats on the new baby.......when "it" gets here


Thanks.. Man you can baby sit any time you fell froggy. .LOL

----------


## Big Gunns

> Thanks.. Man you can baby sit any time you fell froggy. .LOL


Only when he/she is potty trained. BG must warn you though. Kids love BG. Your kid won't be happy when you get home and BG has to leave. :Very Happy:

----------


## Freakie_frog

> Only when he/she is potty trained. BG must warn you though. Kids love BG. Your kid won't be happy when you get home and BG has to leave.


Teach them to clean tubs and then daddy will be happy.. 

LOL 

Ok sorry to hijack the thread.. Just good to see you back..

----------


## Big Gunns

> Teach them to clean tubs and then daddy will be happy.. 
> 
> LOL 
> 
> Ok sorry to hijack the thread.. Just good to see you back..


BG will teach them to bag snakes for him to take when he leaves that's for sure. :Very Happy: 

Do you think BG would ever complain about someone "hijacking" his thread? This thread now has a life of it's own. The only thing that might end this thread is a pic of this 8 foot 80 pound monitor. :ROFL:

----------


## Hapa_Haole

> The only thing that might end this thread is a pic of this 8 foot 80 pound monitor.


lol...This thread makes me laugh.

----------


## Jamielvsaustin

I'm new here and I must say you people are odd.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Monty

damn still no pics BG you crack me up i enjoy reading your posts thank you for "stirring the pot"  i would like to see a pic myself i've read all 20 pages just to know whats going on and had a few good laughs again thank you

----------


## N4S

Schizophrenia

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

> Schizophrenia


You are? Oh, im so sorry.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Welcome home BG. haha

----------


## Big Gunns

> Look at the thread starter and you will know that you wasted your time because it's straight bs.





> Schizophrenia


That's what BG thought. Seems hard to believe that BG does not BS when it comes to his animals....although the verdict is still not in on this Monitor. :Very Happy: 




> lol...This thread makes me laugh.


That's why BG is here......to teach and entertain.

But mostly to brag about his GREATNESS. :Very Happy: 




> I'm new here and I must say you people are odd.


"you people"???? or someone in particular? :Very Happy: 




> damn still no pics BG you crack me up i enjoy reading your posts thank you for "stirring the pot"  i would like to see a pic myself i've read all 20 pages just to know whats going on and had a few good laughs again thank you



You're welcome one of BG's millions of fans. BG will never let you down. :Good Job:

----------


## Jamielvsaustin

> "you people"???? or someone in particular?


Nope. All of you.

So BG, is this thing real? Are you ever going to post a picture? Or will we keep having to use our imagination...and hearing others moan/internet fist fight lol

----------


## capitalB

came across this thread out of curiosity..... say what you will 'bout me, but its kinda stupid.

----------


## Big Gunns

> Nope. All of you.
> 
> So BG, is this thing real? Are you ever going to post a picture? Or will we keep having to use our imagination...and hearing others moan/internet fist fight lol



Probably the later. :Wink: 




> came across this thread out of curiosity..... *say what you will 'bout me*, but its kinda stupid.



OK....you're a complete fool....an uneducated moron.....a leeetle weasle with nothing better to do than post on snake forums. BG thinks you have no class or sense of humor.

Hey....he said "*say what you want about me* :Razz:  :Razz: 

Just kidding dude. Welcome to Big Gunns thread. Hope you enjoy yourself. :Good Job:

----------


## wilomn

> Probably the later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK....you're a complete fool....an uneducated moron.....a leeetle weasle with nothing better to do than post on snake forums. BG thinks you have no class or sense of humor.
> 
> Hey....he said "*say what you want about me*
> 
> Just kidding dude. Welcome to Big Gunns thread. Hope you enjoy yourself.


I suspect this is a more accurate look at the mondo guppy than he meant it to be. 

Again, totally unimpressed both with the attempt at humor and the manipulation of the population.

----------


## Big Gunns

> I suspect this is a more accurate look at the mondo guppy than he meant it to be. 
> 
> *Again, totally unimpressed both with the attempt at humor and the manipulation of the population*.



Of course you're "totally unimpressed" Willy....you want to be the one and only with the ability to "manipulate the population". :Wink:  Maybe you should learn to emulate the master. :Razz: 



Big Gunns is sorry to say that he's gonna keep up his "attempts at humor"......sad as they may be. :Very Happy: 

Is there anything more open than The book of Willy?

----------


## wilomn

> Of course you're "totally unimpressed" Willy....you want to be the one and only with the ability to "manipulate the population". Maybe you should learn to emulate the master.
> 
> 
> 
> Big Gunns is sorry to say that he's gonna keep up his "attempts at humor"......sad as they may be.
> 
> Is there anything more open than The book of Willy?


Indeed oh fishy one, truly none other than you would know what I want, don't want, wish to be, would like to have and would therefore be willing to achieve the aforementioned goals.

AHAHAhahHAHAhahAHAHAHAhahAHaHAHahAHAHahahAHaha

I suspect that what you actually know about me would just about half way fill a VERY small thimble.

But you just keep on inflating that giant puffer fish ego of yours by trying to spank me. At least that's funny, not that that's saying much.

----------


## Big Gunns

> Indeed oh fishy one, truly none other than you would know what I want, don't want, wish to be, would like to have and would therefore be willing to achieve the aforementioned goals.
> 
> AHAHAhahHAHAhahAHAHAHAhahAHaHAHahAHAHahahAHaha
> 
> *I suspect that what you actually know about me would just about half way fill a VERY small thimble.*
> 
> But you just keep on inflating that giant puffer fish ego of yours by trying to spank me. At least that's funny, not that that's saying much.


Actually what BG *wants* to know would half way fill  a "Very small thimble". :Razz: 

BG will keep "inflating" his ego....all the while pointing out just how fragile yours is BG's good buddy. :Very Happy: 

The funny thing is. As much as BG can tell you obvious dislike for him. BG actually loves you Willy. You're very good at this forum game, but you have one glaring weakness that's very easily exposed by someone with Big Gunns intelligence. :Very Happy:  One of these days you may just figure that out.

----------


## broadude

> I suspect this is a more accurate look at the mondo guppy than he meant it to be. 
> 
> Again, totally unimpressed both with the attempt at humor and the manipulation of the population.


Darn..and here I though the post was just FUNNY..come to find out I was "manipulated."   :Tears:

----------


## wilomn

> Darn..and here I though the post was just FUNNY..come to find out I was "manipulated."


Neither the first time nor the last if history teaches anything.

----------


## Big Gunns

> Darn..and here I though the post was just FUNNY..come to find out I was "manipulated."


Big Gunns seems to be great at this "manipulation".  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## broadude

> Big Gunns seems to be great at this "manipulation".


 :sploosh:   You certainly are...I can see the strings...wonder if anyone else can.. :Bowdown:

----------


## blackcrystal22

Haven't seen you three in a while.

Good to see you all again, and in the best of moods it seems.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Big Gunns

> Haven't seen you three in a while.
> 
> Good to see you all again, and in the best of moods it seems.



Big Gunns is always in the "best of moods" nowadays. Can you imagine just how bad it would be for BG's enemies if he actually got angry? :Very Happy:

----------


## mainbutter

yeah then all those things they've been saying about you would be true

----------


## Big Gunns

It has come to Big Gunns attention that he may or may not have been a "bully" on this thread. Big Gunns would like everyone to come forward and let Big Gunns know if they in fact felt "bullied". 

Since Big Gunns spent his life putting a whupping on the bully's(he really did..quite a few come to mind). This is the last thing The Man, The Myth, The Legend in his own mind wants to be. So please let BG know so he can send flowers and Subway cookies(no way) to make you get over your hurt. :Very Happy: 


As far as the monitor goes. It still needs to grow a few feet before BG can post pics. :Very Happy:

----------


## broadude

I had fun, didn't take it seriously.  Don't care if anyone has a 50ft monitor because those aren't my thing..but had fun watching Wes bumbling about trying to knock you off the front page so he could feel superior again. :ROFL: 

My feelings aren't hurt..it's a FORUM for god's sake. :ROFL:

----------


## broadude

> I had fun, didn't take it seriously.  Don't care if anyone has a 50ft monitor because those aren't my thing..but had fun watching Wes bumbling about trying to knock you off the front page so he could feel superior again.
> 
> My feelings aren't hurt..it's a FORUM for god's sake.


Hey wait....does this mean you LIED to me? :Wag of the finger:

----------


## MissDixie

> Has anyone ever seen a girl this big? My one girl is a *fricken* monster. Big Gunns has had gf's this weight.
> 
> Males get huge, but this is one big momma, which is why she has that same name.



Guess some of my southern slang did rub off on ya  :Wink:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Big Gunns

> Hey wait....does this mean you LIED to me?



BG never "lies"(BG's lying :Very Happy: ).....he streeeetccchhes the truth once in a while, but he won't lie.(yeah right) :Very Happy: 




> Guess some of my southern slang did rub off on ya



Sorry...this thread started before you met BG my dear. Try not to cry too long. :Very Happy:

----------


## MissDixie

> Sorry...this thread started before you met BG my dear. Try not to cry too long.



Yeah...realized that after my post....had a blonde moment  :Embarassed:

----------


## broadude

Well...I can say this...

I'll never believe anything *ANYONE* SAYS EVER AGAIN!!  I am heartbroken  :Tears:  :Tears:  

*Unless it's the IRS

((runs off to get the superglue)) 


Like little Willy said, I am too dense to know when I am being punked, so carry on. :ROFL:  I'm just a hand puppet....(don't stick your hand up there!) :ROFL:

----------


## Big Gunns

> Yeah...realized that after my post....had a blonde moment



Fake Blonde moment you mean. :Very Happy: 

BG is off to train the Gunns fans. He shall return though. You all can go and get some work done now. :Very Happy:

----------


## Big Gunns

> Well...I can say this...
> 
> I'll never believe anything *ANYONE* SAYS EVER AGAIN!!  I am heartbroken  
> 
> *Unless it's the IRS
> 
> ((runs off to get the superglue)) 
> 
> 
> Like little Willy said, I am too dense to know when I am being punked, so carry on. I'm just a hand puppet....(don't stick your hand up there!)



Here's a tip. NEVER EVER believe what you read on a forum, or what a guy says in a bar. :Very Happy: 

BG may surprise you yet Brody, he has a habit of making people think he's lying when in fact he is not. Only time will tell. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 


BG is out. :Good Job:

----------


## Big Gunns

This means you have plenty of time to get your shots in BG's detractors. They'll stand for an hour or two.......maybe. :Very Happy:

----------


## West Coast Jungle

> Fake Blonde moment you mean.
> 
> BG is off to train the Gunns fans. He shall return though. You all can go and get some work done now.


Ouch, I think you should be a leeetle more polite to the nice southern lady :Wink:

----------


## Big Gunns

> Ouch, I think you should be a leeetle more polite to the nice southern lady


Treat them "politely" and they walk all over yah. Every guy knows that. :Very Happy: 

Never question Big Gunns methods. Learn from them...you'd be amazed at the knowledge(not much) his Greatness has. :Very Happy:

----------


## broadude

OK....because I'm a "hand puppet,"  and a host of other things called by Wilomn, I'm gonna parrot some more things.  I'm old enough not to be afraid of any one that isn't paying my bills or actively doing anything that directly affects me.  I won't be made to feel that I can't post somewhere or someone will  turn on ME (this manipulation actually works on some).

I had fun in the thread!  What if BG was just poking fun at people's tendency to believe whatever is said on the Internet?  If it was said here by some of you, it MUST be true, right?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

What I learned a long time ago, is that the forum (any forum) can be filled with self-serving liars, and the one with the nastiest mouth is the one that people will try to avoid getting attention from.  :ROFL:  That doesn't mean anyone "fears" them, it just means that a lot of us know that "LIFE IS TOO DAMN SHORT TO CONSTANTLY HAVE TO DEAL WITH NEGATIVENESS IN ANYONE."

I know eventually, the members will get tired of snarky snipes (there is a difference in tone even on the Internet between snarky snipes and good clean poking fun at a general behavior).  :Wag of the finger: 

**I learned a loooong time ago, to take everything said on the Internet with a grain of salt, so this "lesson" (if that's what it was) didn't affect me adversely.  Perhaps the ones that tend to believe everything said, now have an understanding that even if someone is a breeder or flipper, that doesn't necessarily mean that we should take everything they say as "gospel."

----------


## Skiploder

> OK....because I'm a "hand puppet,"  and a host of other things called by Wilomn, I'm gonna parrot some more things.  I'm old enough not to be afraid of any one that isn't paying my bills or actively doing anything that directly affects me.  I won't be made to feel that I can't post somewhere or someone will  turn on ME (this manipulation actually works on some).
> 
> I had fun in the thread!  What if BG was just poking fun at people's tendency to believe whatever is said on the Internet?  If it was said here by some of you, it MUST be true, right?  
> 
> What I learned a long time ago, is that the forum (any forum) can be filled with self-serving liars, and the one with the nastiest mouth is the one that people will try to avoid getting attention from.  That doesn't mean anyone "fears" them, it just means that a lot of us know that "LIFE IS TOO DAMN SHORT TO CONSTANTLY HAVE TO DEAL WITH NEGATIVENESS IN ANYONE."
> 
> I know eventually, the members will get tired of snarky snipes (there is a difference in tone even on the Internet between snarky snipes and good clean poking fun at a general behavior). 
> 
> **I learned a loooong time ago, to take everything said on the Internet with a grain of salt, so this "lesson" (if that's what it was) didn't affect me adversely.  Perhaps the ones that tend to believe everything said, now have an understanding that even if someone is a breeder or flipper, that doesn't necessarily mean that we should take everything they say as "gospel."


I don't think it has anything to do with flipping.

The lesson is a bit more complex than that.  It has to do more with baiting a trap (in this case with something that is more than likely true) and then watching people bicker and fight over whether or not the bait exists.  

With one post, and a little bit of benign encouragement, this thread ballooned into a borderline brawl.  Several little fights broke out, accusations were made and it snowballed from there.

This thread was more about holding a mirror up to people's forum tendencies.........I think you can figure out what those tendencies are.

At some point, the pic and the punch-line should be provided, otherwise many people will not understand what the lesson even was.

Are we about to be schooled by his Thighness again?



> Big Gunns has the coolest one on earth. This guy has more personality than most people. Just curious to see if anyone else has one.


Methinks maybe.




> Pics??????? Pics just won't do this dude justice. He needs his own TV show, and just may get one some day.

----------


## broadude

> I don't think it has anything to do with flipping.
> 
> The lesson is a bit more complex than that.  It has to do more with baiting a trap (in this case with something that is more than likely true) and then watching people bicker and fight over whether or not the bait exists.  
> 
> With one post, and a little bit of benign encouragement, this thread ballooned into a borderline brawl.  Several little fights broke out, accusations were made and it snowballed from there.
> 
> This thread was more about holding a mirror up to people's forum tendencies.........I think you can figure out what those tendencies are.
> 
> At some point, the pic and the punch-line should be provided, otherwise many people will not understand what the lesson even was.
> ...


Well, dense I am. :Embarassed: 

If that was the intent of the thread, it did show me the true colors of some people. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## broadude

> Well, dense I am.
> 
> If that was the intent of the thread, it did show me the true colors of some people.


But on another note...it was still funny as hell, and I don't for ONE minute think that anyone else took this so seriously!

----------


## Skiploder

> Well, dense I am.
> 
> If that was the intent of the thread, it did show me the true colors of some people.


No rolly-eyes needed.  The intent has been discussed on another forum and alluded to by Mr. I'm-Not-Neil-Golli-But-I-Am-Neil here on this very thread.

I've seen it done before and so has Big Gunns.  It's more a commentary on how people react to claims and how quickly people will turn on each other on these somewhat anonymous forums.

Having said that, there are people that are much more subtle than His Mouthiness at doing it.

My personal opinion is that at some point you let people in on the joke.  If you don't, it just becomes a form of bullying - it just becomes the perpetrator laughing behind his hand at his victims.

----------


## West Coast Jungle

> Treat them "politely" and they walk all over yah. Every guy knows that.
> 
> Never question Big Gunns methods. Learn from them...you'd be amazed at the knowledge(not much) his Greatness has.


I'm guessing you are single?

I kill them with kindness and have never been walk on. (note the kill them part, :Very Happy: )

----------


## broadude

> The lesson is a bit more complex than that. It has to do more with baiting a trap (in this case with something that is more than likely true) and then watching people bicker and fight over whether or not the bait exists.


Sort of like you are doing now with suggestions about his identity, and his motives for posting what he did? :Snake: 

I'm going to get the popcorn and brew...carry on! :ROFL:

----------


## Skiploder

> Sort of like you are doing now with suggestions about his identity, and his motives for posting what he did?
> 
> I'm going to get the popcorn and brew...carry on!


Suggestions?  Wake up - he's already admitted that not only does he know people mistake him for Golli but that he was doing nothing but stirring the pot when he started this thread.

I subtly pointed it out on this very thread and have "discussed" it with his Greatness on others. 




> I knew a man - an old man mind you - who had done what many considered "a lot" in the reptile world. 
> 
> There were a few forums he would frequent, sadly he doesn't do much of that anymore.
> 
> To the uninitiated, he would often make outrageous claims.
> 
> To those who knew who he was, those claims were perfectly believable.
> 
> One of his favorite pot-stirring tactics was to start a thread about an outrageously rare or large animal in his collection.  
> ...


and his Highnesses response:





> BG doesn't know who skiploder is, but he sure seems like a genius to Big Gunns.


As to people often mistaking him as Mr. Golli:




> Man Golli must really hate Big Gunns. This happens all the time. Considering he's such a leeetle dude, he must hate it even more.



Suggestions?  Yeah right.

I got no beef with Big Gunn Neil.  I find what he does amusing and his information is spot on.

But don't suggest that I am suggesting anything.  Everything I've brought up Mr. BG has openly admitted to.  Got it?

----------


## broadude

> Suggestions?  Wake up - he's already admitted that not only does he know people mistake him for Golli but that he was doing nothing but stirring the pot when he started this thread.
> 
> I subtly pointed it out on this very thread and have "discussed" it with his Greatness on others. 
> 
> 
> 
> and his Highnesses response:
> 
> 
> ...


((munching popcorn))  Yeah.  ((takes a swig)) gotcha. :Smile:

----------


## Patrick Long

Well...I feel that I will use the Ignore feature FINALLY for ONCE on this site.

I am honestly flabberghasted at how the Admin/mod team sits back and lets all this crap happen.

So becuase he has Candies...and because he....sorta answers noob questions.....we ALL have to put up with this nonsense.....

Utterly ridiculous.

Mods...check my positive feedback to see what all of your other "vet" members think of BG

----------

_Jerhart_ (03-20-2010)

----------


## Hulihzack

What was the point of this thread?  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Jerhart

> What was the point of this thread?


To feed an ego...

----------


## Skiploder

> What was the point of this thread?


To stir a pot.........

----------


## Patrick Long

> What was the point of this thread?


To see what the Mods/Admin put up with

----------


## Skiploder

> What was the point of this thread?


To point out how contemptible mere mortals are.........

----------


## waltah!

I'm trying to find where BG broke the TOS. I can't seem to find it, but I'll keep looking. The staff isn't putting up with anything. The guy just isn't breaking the rules. Most of the recent posts in this thread have done nothing but feed the very thing you all seem to have issue with.

----------


## Patrick Long

> I'm trying to find where BG broke the TOS. I can't seem to find it, but I'll keep looking. The staff isn't putting up with anything. The guy just isn't breaking the rules. Most of the recent posts in this thread have done nothing but feed the very thing you all seem to have issue with.


Walt...you know I consider you a friend.

But how can you honestly sit there and say that this is GOOD for the forum?

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> I am honestly flabberghasted at how the Admin/mod team sits back and lets all this crap happen.
> 
> So becuase he has Candies...and because he....sorta answers noob questions.....we ALL have to put up with this nonsense.....


So what are you suggesting Patrick??? Should we ban anyone that YOU happen not to like? 

Let's forget about rules and start banning people just because?  :Confused:  

...............................................

If you do not like someone (and this goes to any member) put them on ignore and you will never have to read one of their post again, it's that easy  :Good Job: , or you can chose not to and keep complaining which is easy too and I guess much more entertaining (well at least to some).  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

BTW I could not care less about BG's snakes or monitor, what I care about as a MOD (since this is who you are questioning with your comment) is that people (that mean everyone) play by the rules this is why I am here for when I do my job as a mod.

----------

_broadude_ (03-20-2010)

----------


## waltah!

I'm honestly right there with Deb. Liking or not liking someone really doesn't play into it. I don't care if he has Candies or any other cool morphs. The fact is that he's not breaking any rules and that's why the Mods are here. We can't come down on people just because we don't like their personality or because certain members don't. If that were the case it could get ugly. lol
I just don't see what the big deal is and I don't think it's all that serious.

----------


## Patrick Long

> So what are you suggesting Patrick??? Should we ban anyone that YOU happen not to like?


Oh please, dont be so petty.

Pretty ridiculous to suggest that out of what I said no?


I forgot that I am the ONLY one who has an extreme dislike for the way he portrays himself.


He could be the most awesome kick ass dude on the planet, with the best snakes that one could own, with a neck line that could cut a razor......

But the way he is, HERE,...the way he portrays himself, HERE,...is unpleasant...and yes, as I said...I have used the ignore feature for the first time on this site.....its a GREAT feature.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> But the way he is, HERE,...the way he portrays himself, HERE,...is *unpleasant*...and yes, as I said...I have used the ignore feature for the first time on this site.....its a GREAT feature.


Well unpleasant is not against the rules is it? If it was a few people would be in trouble on this forum, not just one  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

So what are you suggestions regarding people YOU and/or others find unpleasant because I would love to hear them?

----------


## Patrick Long

Where is that Highhorse photo that was just posted??? I cant find it...I would LOVE to post it here.


LOL

----------


## broadude

:sploosh: You seriously think it's DEB on her high horse after you implied the Mods are playing favorites, and then you tried to act as a "backseat" Mod suggesting how certain people that incurred your, your friend's, and others' disfavor should be treated and finally made a judgement on how much benefit certain people are to a forum THAT'S NOT EVEN YOURS? :ROFL: 

Done with my popcorn and brew... :Very Happy:

----------


## wilomn

> ((munching popcorn))  Yeah.  ((takes a swig)) gotcha.


Erudite
Succinct 
Blunt 
Honest

ahahahAHahahahahahahhAHAHAhhAHAHAHAHAhhAH

Hand Puppet Extraordinaire

Pattimuss, The Gup is one of the best at this game that I have ever seen. 

Every post you make in this vein feeds him even more. You should just stop.

Like some, he knows EXACTLY where the line is, toes it, sticks that pinky toe over it, and let's things progress.

Don't be a broadass, er Dumbass, just let it go.

----------


## broadude

> Erudite
> Succinct 
> Blunt 
> Honest
> 
> ahahahAHahahahahahahhAHAHAhhAHAHAHAHAhhAH
> 
> Hand Puppet Extraordinaire


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  Yeah.... it's fun when you have a NICE person pulling your strings. :ROFL:  :ROFL:   Nice puppet masters always make sure there's no splinters.  

*you need to take notes? :ROFL: 

***By the way if posting "feeds" him..why are YOU posting (said one puppet to the other)?  It's just a fun post, no one can be manipulated without their consent...

----------


## wilomn

> no one can be manipulated without their consent...


LOL

I think you are living proof of the error of that statement. The fact that you seem oblivious to it merely seals the deal.

Then again, there are those who enjoy being puppets and you may well be one of them.

Time for the ignore feature to be put in use.

----------


## Tempestas

I've been throught all 25 pages and couldn't find the picture  :Sad:   :Wink: 

I have never spoke or typed to BG but I find him an alright person amuzing infact, 

People don't forget this is the internet and what happens on the internet will not affect your real lives ( unless you do something really bad then it might affect your life )

So do we actually see a photo in the end then BG ?

----------


## Big Gunns

> Has anyone ever seen a girl this big? My one girl is a fricken monster. Big Gunns has had gf's this weight.
> 
> Males get huge, but this is one big momma, which is why she has that same name.





> I'm guessing you are single?
> 
> I kill them with kindness and have never been walk on. (note the kill them part,)





> Suggestions?  Wake up - he's already admitted that not only does he know people mistake him for Golli but that he was doing nothing but stirring the pot when he started this thread.
> 
> I subtly pointed it out on this very thread and have "discussed" it with his Greatness on others. 
> 
> 
> 
> and his Highnesses response:
> 
> 
> ...





> Well...I feel that I will use the Ignore feature FINALLY for ONCE on this site.
> 
> I am honestly flabberghasted at how the Admin/mod team sits back and lets all this crap happen.
> 
> So becuase he has Candies...and because he....sorta answers noob questions.....we ALL have to put up with this nonsense.....
> 
> Utterly ridiculous.
> 
> Mods...check my positive feedback to see what all of your other "vet" members think of BG





> To feed an ego...





> To stir a pot.........





> To see what the Mods/Admin put up with





> To point out how contemptible mere mortals are.........





> I'm trying to find where BG broke the TOS. I can't seem to find it, but I'll keep looking. The staff isn't putting up with anything. The guy just isn't breaking the rules. Most of the recent posts in this thread have done nothing but feed the very thing you all seem to have issue with.





> Walt...you know I consider you a friend.
> 
> But how can you honestly sit there and say that this is GOOD for the forum?





> So what are you suggesting Patrick??? Should we ban anyone that YOU happen not to like? 
> 
> Let's forget about rules and start banning people just because?  
> 
> ...............................................
> 
> If you do not like someone (and this goes to any member) put them on ignore and you will never have to read one of their post again, it's that easy , or you can chose not to and keep complaining which is easy too and I guess much more entertaining (well at least to some). 
> 
> BTW I could not care less about BG's snakes or monitor, what I care about as a MOD (since this is who you are questioning with your comment) is that people (that mean everyone) play by the rules this is why I am here for when I do my job as a mod.





> I'm honestly right there with Deb. Liking or not liking someone really doesn't play into it. I don't care if he has Candies or any other cool morphs. The fact is that he's not breaking any rules and that's why the Mods are here. We can't come down on people just because we don't like their personality or because certain members don't. If that were the case it could get ugly. lol
> I just don't see what the big deal is and I don't think it's all that serious.





> Oh please, dont be so petty.
> 
> Pretty ridiculous to suggest that out of what I said no?
> 
> 
> I forgot that I am the ONLY one who has an extreme dislike for the way he portrays himself.
> 
> 
> He could be the most awesome kick ass dude on the planet, with the best snakes that one could own, with a neck line that could cut a razor......
> ...





> Well unpleasant is not against the rules is it? If it was a few people would be in trouble on this forum, not just one 
> 
> So what are you suggestions regarding people YOU and/or others find unpleasant because I would love to hear them?





> Where is that Highhorse photo that was just posted??? I cant find it...I would LOVE to post it here.
> 
> 
> LOL





> You seriously think it's DEB on her high horse after you implied the Mods are playing favorites, and then you tried to act as a "backseat" Mod suggesting how certain people that incurred your, your friend's, and others' disfavor should be treated and finally made a judgement on how much benefit certain people are to a forum THAT'S NOT EVEN YOURS?
> 
> Done with my popcorn and brew...





> Erudite
> Succinct 
> Blunt 
> Honest
> 
> ahahahAHahahahahahahhAHAHAhhAHAHAHAHAhhAH
> 
> Hand Puppet Extraordinaire
> 
> ...





> Yeah.... it's fun when you have a NICE person pulling your strings.  Nice puppet masters always make sure there's no splinters.  
> 
> *you need to take notes?
> 
> ***By the way if posting "feeds" him..why are YOU posting (said one puppet to the other)?  It's just a fun post, no one can be manipulated without their consent...





> LOL
> 
> I think you are living proof of the error of that statement. The fact that you seem oblivious to it merely seals the deal.
> 
> Then again, there are those who enjoy being puppets and you may well be one of them.
> 
> Time for the ignore feature to be put in use.





> I've been throught all 25 pages and couldn't find the picture  
> 
> I have never spoke or typed to BG but I find him an alright person amuzing infact, 
> 
> People don't forget this is the internet and what happens on the internet will not affect your real lives ( unless you do something really bad then it might affect your life )
> 
> So do we actually see a photo in the end then BG ?


Oh well. BG responded to all of these comments and then when he went to post it...he was signed out. :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

He usually hits preview post a couple times so this doesn't happen, but BG is kinda tired(really tired). It looks like you're all gonna need to wait for his response.

He will make a couple quick points though.

Look at his first post on this thread. You all know BG, it wasn't his usual "stir the pot" style. You guys gave him that idea when you didn't believe him.


Lastly. Puppet...hand puppet...puppet...puppet. Is that enough? Give it up Willy....Broady is way too smart to fall for what you're trying to do. BG can see right through it and so can Broady. She's not going anywhere. :Very Happy:

----------


## Big Gunns

Almost forgot Patty. 

Yes Deb....BG believes that's exactly what Pats wants. He wants you to ban the people he doesn't like. As a matter of fact, it looks like he expects it.

Since it is your forum Deb, BG thinks you're allowed sit on any horse you choose girl. :Very Happy: 

BG knows he left waltah and a few others out, but his beauty sleep is shot tonight. His fans are gonna be disappointed, and BG hates to disappoint his fans. :Good Job:

----------


## Skiploder

> Oh well. BG responded to all of these comments and then when he went to post it...he was signed out.
> 
> He usually hits preview post a couple times so this doesn't happen, but BG is kinda tired(really tired). It looks like you're all gonna need to wait for his response.
> 
> He will make a couple quick points though.
> 
> Look at his first post on this thread. You all know BG, it wasn't his usual "stir the pot" style. You guys gave him that idea when you didn't believe him.
> 
> 
> Lastly. Puppet...hand puppet...puppet...puppet. Is that enough? Give it up Willy....Broady is way too smart to fall for what you're trying to do. BG can see right through it and so can Broady. She's not going anywhere.


For the record I do believe you have a large water monitor.

I also believe that you were stirring the pot.  If you say it wasn't your intent when you started it - so be it..........

.....and I do think that after a while you were indeed attempting to hold a mirror up.

I don't think there is anything wrong with holding the mirror up, so to speak.  My only beef with it is that if you don't let people in on the joke, it becomes a real mean-spirited one.......

.....and as far as people thinking you are the "lesser" Neil:  let's get this straight - a number of people (including me) ASSumed that you were.  You openly admitted that it happens often.

Does that mean that you were purposefully using the mortal Neil as a cover?   Of course not.  But at some point - and I can remember at least one occasion - it probably would have been good for someone to clean that bit of potential confusion up.

After all, you did say that it happens all the time.

People are very quick to judge on these types of forums.  You may have started this thread with the intention of showing the picture.  Like I said, I don't doubt that the animal exists and it is your prerogative to supply a picture............. or not.

But after awhile, with all the little spats breaking out here and there, you had two choices - (1)  Show the picture and let people see just how stupid some of their comments were or (2) tell everyone that they were acting like jackasses and that you were done with the thread.

You didn't, Neil, and this thing has devolved into a place that I'm pretty sure you didn't want it to go.

----------


## Skiploder

double post.

----------


## broadude

> For the record I do believe you have a large water monitor.
> 
> I also believe that you were stirring the pot.  If you say it wasn't your intent when you started it - so be it..........
> 
> .....and I do think that after a while you were indeed attempting to hold a mirror up.
> 
> I don't think there is anything wrong with holding the mirror up, so to speak.  My only beef with it is that if you don't let people in on the joke, it becomes a real mean-spirited one.......
> 
> .....and as far as people thinking you are the "lesser" Neil:  let's get this straight - a number of people (including me) ASSumed that you were.  You openly admitted that it happens often.
> ...


Your point?  It is never the OP's fault that some of us don't know when to let go, perhaps that's the problem.  Far as I can see, this was dead a while ago and you are one that revived it... :ROFL: 

Miley said it best:  




> There's always gonna be another mountain
> I'm always gonna wanna make it move
> Always gonna be a uphill battle
> Sometimes I'm gonna have to lose
> 
> Ain't about how fast I get there
> Ain't about what's waiting on the other side
> *It's the climb*


The thread was fun, leave it at that.  Perhaps some looked in the mirror, perhaps some were oblivious..but I can say that nearly everyone came back and commented..and that's the FUN of it.  There's not always going to be an ending to every post that satisfies everyone. :Wag of the finger:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Big Gunns

> For the record I do believe you have a large water monitor.
> 
> I also believe that you were stirring the pot.  If you say it wasn't your intent when you started it - so be it..........
> 
> .....and I do think that after a while you were indeed attempting to hold a mirror up.
> 
> I don't think there is anything wrong with holding the mirror up, so to speak.  My only beef with it is that if you don't let people in on the joke, it becomes a real mean-spirited one.......
> 
> .....and as far as people thinking you are the "lesser" Neil:  let's get this straight - a number of people (including me) ASSumed that you were.  You openly admitted that it happens often.
> ...


Yes it does happen "all the time", but what is BG supposed to do if he doesn't know it's happening? It's not his fault it's happening. As far as Big Gunns can remember "lesser" Neil's name was never *Ever* mentioned anywhere on this thread. If it was, Super Neil would have cleared it up real quick. Anyone that has though that BG was "leeser" Neil can attest to Big Gunns truthfulness on this matter. Can one of Big Gunns fans go back and read this thread and show BG where he said or implied he was "Lesser" Neil. Super Neil really wants to see it.

Lastly....since this is Big Gunns show Skips....The Man, The Myth, The Legend will decide when to or not to post a pic. :Razz:  :Very Happy: 

ps. Just to make yah happy though skips. BG will add it to his sig so there's no confusion that he's "Lesser" Neil. Like he said, he's kinda(no he's really) vain. He doesn't want to be known as a leeetle fellah with internet muscles. :Very Happy:

----------


## Skiploder

> Yes it does happen "all the time", but what is BG supposed to do if he doesn't know it's happening? It's not his fault it's happening. As far as Big Gunns can remember "lesser" Neil's name was never *Ever* mentioned anywhere on this thread. If it was, Super Neil would have cleared it up real quick. Anyone that has though that BG was "leeser" Neil can attest to Big Gunns truthfulness on this matter. Can one of Big Gunns fans go back and read this thread and show BG where he said or implied he was "Lesser" Neil. Super Neil really wants to see it.
> 
> Lastly....since this is Big Gunns show Skips....The Man, The Myth, The Legend will decide when to or not to post a pic.
> 
> ps. Just to make yah happy though skips. BG will add it to his sig so there's no confusion that he's "Lesser" Neil. Like he said, he's kinda(no he's really) vain. He doesn't want to be known as a leeetle fellah with internet muscles.


Seriously - at what point did I say you were intentionally misleading people?  If someone under the guise of an alias came here with a bunch of fanfare named Ralph and people went out of their way to point out what a big deal he was in the snakie world, people would ASSume it was Davis..........do you see where this is going?  Of course you do because it's happened to you before.

Do you have control over it?  Well, if you could invent a pill that would make people not jump to conclusions - yes.  Or you could tell people who you were..........

What people assume you have no control over.  However, I can think of at least one or two posts where it was tossed out there and you apparently didn't catch it.

........and no - I wasn't the one who tossed it out there.

----------


## Big Gunns

> Seriously - at what point did I say you were intentionally misleading people?  If someone under the guise of an alias came here with a bunch of fanfare named Ralph and people went out of their way to point out what a big deal he was in the snakie world, people would ASSume it was Davis..........do you see where this is going?  Of course you do because it's happened to you before.
> 
> Do you have control over it?  Well, if you could invent a pill that would make people not jump to conclusions - yes.  Or you could tell people who you were..........
> 
> What people assume you have no control over.  However, I can think of at least one or two posts where it was tossed out there and you apparently didn't catch it.
> 
> ........and no - I wasn't the one who tossed it out there.


Seriously Skips...please find it. The time BG posted Golli's name yesterday ago doesn't count because he was only commenting on someone(you included) bringing it up.  He wants to know where he did this and when.   Find it and prove the big fellah wrong and he will bow before Skips. :Bowdown: 

BG knows he would never knowingly let people think he's "lesser" Neil. He keeps telling yah. He's waaaaayy too VAIN. That's why he's so sure of this.

----------


## Skiploder

> Seriously Skips...please find it. The time BG posted Golli's name yesterday ago doesn't count because he was only commenting on someone(you included) bringing it up.  *He wants to know where he did this and when*.   Find it and prove the big fellah wrong and he will bow before Skips.
> 
> BG knows he would never knowingly let people think he's "lesser" Neil. He keeps telling yah. He's waaaaayy too VAIN. That's why he's so sure of this.


Found one.  Check your PM.

....and you keep missing the point - for the fricking umpteenth time, Neil, I never said YOU did anything but not correct the misconception.......

----------


## mpkeelee

it is spiced just right!!!

pics...pics...pics...pics...pics...pics.

----------


## Big Gunns

> Found one.  Check your PM.
> 
> ....and you keep missing the point - for the fricking umpteenth time, Neil, I never said YOU did anything but not correct the misconception.......


I saw his name mentioned, but not that BG was him.

Don't get upset Skips, BG is gonna straighten you out on this in due time. Later tonight when he's done pm'ing all his fans. He gets 1000 of these a night. This kind of work takes time yah know. :Very Happy:

----------


## Skiploder

> I saw his name mentioned, but not that BG was him.
> 
> Don't get upset Skips, BG is gonna straighten you out on this in due time. Later tonight when he's done pm'ing all his fans. He gets 1000 of these a night. This kind of work takes time yah know.


For a Super Hero you are exceptionally dense tonight.  Someone slip you a kryptonite suppository?

Until you figure a way to extract it from your rectum, I have given you a link to the entire thread..........I sort of figured that with your super powers you could have found a way to pull back to the entire thread.

----------


## Big Gunns

> For a Super Hero you are exceptionally dense tonight.  Someone slip you a kryptonite suppository?
> 
> Until you figure a way to extract it from your rectum, I have given you a link to the entire thread..........I sort of figured that with your super powers you could have found a way to pull back to the entire thread.


Big Gunns "superpowers" require energy. It's much easier for him to order you to do it. :Very Happy: 

Thanks for the link. BG is gonna send you free snakes for that link. It's priceless. :Good Job:  :Good Job: 

ps. BY the way. BG did get a line on those snakes you're looking for. A guy at a zoo will be contacting BG's buddy soon.

----------


## Skiploder

> Big Gunns "superpowers" require energy. It's much easier for him to order you to do it.
> 
> Thanks for the link. BG is gonna send you free snakes for that link. It's priceless.
> 
> ps. BY the way. BG did get a line on those snakes you're looking for. A guy at a zoo will be contacting BG's buddy soon.


Please - for something posted yesterday?

No free snakes for me - especially not for pointing out something everyone but you was aware of.

As for the line on the other animals - thanks.

----------


## Big Gunns

> Please - for something posted yesterday?
> 
> No free snakes for me - especially not for pointing out something everyone but you was aware of.
> 
> As for the line on the other animals - thanks.


That thread was in January dude. You sent me two links. Big Gunns was on a top secret mission in January. If you find one posts from Big Gunns in January of 2010 BG will give you a free Candyball.(not really but try and find one).

Big Gunns has no idea why you would think he reads everything on this forum. The thread was started by Willy anyway, BG knows it's nothing useful. :Very Happy:

----------


## Skiploder

> That thread was in January dude. Big Gunns was on a top secret mission in January. If you find one posts from Big Gunns in January of 2010 BG will give you a free Candyball.(not really but try and find one).
> 
> Big Gunns has no idea why you would think he reads everything on this forum. The thread was started by Willy anyway, BG knows it's nothing useful.


You're acting like there were only two of us under that misconception.  How many mods responded after those comments?  

You're doing something un-heroic here:  you're taking an issue that you admit is a common happenstance and trying to find a way to make it seem like you had no idea it was happening.  

You cleared it up.  Now man up and let it go.

----------


## Big Gunns

> You're acting like there were only two of us under that misconception.  How many mods responded after those comments?  
> 
> You're doing something un-heroic here:  you're taking an issue that you admit is a common happenstance and trying to find a way to make it seem like you had no idea it was happening.  
> 
> You cleared it up.  Now man up and let it go.


You are under a "misconception" my BG fan he never met yet. You are under the "misconception" that BG is "making an issue" of Willy thinking BG was Golli. BG has another issue with that thread, and it seems that you will not "let it go" until he reveals it to you.

Also...they(the mods) may have responded on the thread, but they made no reference to BG being Golli. Just because Willy was wrong, they don't need to correct him.

----------


## Big Gunns

:Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz: GGRRRRR. BG forgot this thread needed closure. Oh well.

----------


## Jeremy78

Well it has taken me a little over an hour (I'm on my iPhone) to read 27 pages and I've come to this conclusion...
BG is the worlds smartest forum poster. Not only that but he can predict the future. 
Hey BG remember that post "did you hate BG before you loved him"? Well if you want to convert everyone to a new BG fan send them a link to this thread. It's kinda like a really good soap opera. 

BG thanks for always entertaining! :Good Job: 

p.s. Happy 4:20!

----------


## BigJayPiercer

BG I'm a Total BP.Net Noober but You rock Man keep up thu good works!!!

P.S. Pics would be great

----------


## BeastMaster

I wonder how long until Patrick posts again............ :ROFL:  :ROFL:  

I don't care if a pic get's posted or not (although it would be cool to see a monitor like that)! This thread has spanned several months and page after page. That's just awesome. Good job BG's  :Salute: 

BTW, it was nice to meet you at the Repticon show in March  :Cool:

----------

